# Jen's Cheeky Bristolian Bunners



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey everyone!

:wave:

I thought I'd start a whole new blog, as I felt bad that the last one only had Mouse and Chalk's name in it, and they are now only one half of our terrific bun family! 

You can read my old blog still, The Chronicles of Mouse and Chalk

I know I'm TERRIBLE at maintaining a blog, but I'm going to really try and keep this up- I want to have lots and lots of pics and stories to look back over. So, I can't promise anything, but I'll try! 

So, I'm gonna upload a lot of pictures now- this will be fairly picture heavy, but I've taken loads in the past few weeks that I want to put up here...

Here's Barney and Snowy enjoying the sunshine in the garden a few weeks ago...

















And now some of Mouse and Chalk outside...











Here are a few more recent ones, including Barney, Mouse and Chalk all together! 































WOAH, that was a lot of pictures! Enjoy!!:thumbup

:apollo:


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the outside photos the best....the bunnies look so pretty against the green grass.

Peg


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the black lop, a Sooty look alike,lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you! 

Peg, I love the outside ones best too, my camera does them really well because it has a 'foliage' setting that makes the grass come up really green lol! 

They've not been outside much since though, as I heard of Myxi being in our area, so I wanted to wait until they'd been vaccinated, plus the weather has been terrible! They were vaccinated last week though, so as soon as it's sunny again out they will go 

Snowy is getting spayed tomorrow people! I'm nervous of course, but I have every confidence in our vets being great, so I'm sure she'll do fine... I'll be making her the biggest and best salad for when she gets home though


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 4, 2008)

Well, Snowy is home from her spay!!! We picked her up at about 4 pm. She's eaten a little bit, and has been moving around, but she's only moved from place to place about 3 times since we got her home... 

She's been nibbling on some hay though, had a little drink, and has 'sampled' some of her veg. although not very much. I made the veg quite wet to make sure she was getting some water, in case she doesn't feel the need to drink too much...

I'm soooo shattered, and Steve's off to bed in a bit, but I feel like I should stay up for a bit longer and keep an eye on her- I just don't know how long I'll be able to manage it for lol! I've got to get up early aswell... I'm thinking if I leave her with a rice sock, lots of hay, fresh water and veg/pellets, plus with all the folded towels on the floor in their cage hopefully she'll be ok overnight? ARGH I'm such a worried bunmum lol! :shock:

I'm just sooooo glad she's home safe and sound! Poor Barney REALLY missed her as well- he kept running around looking for her! 

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2008)

Beautiful bunnies! I've been wondering, does Barney have a bit of lighter colored fur on his face, or does he have a perpetual bad hair day? 

I hope Snowy feels better! Also, I don't know if rice socks are safe. I'm pretty sure my bunnies would chew it open in a matter of minutes and eat the raw rice, which does not sound good for bunny tummies. I wonder what others think.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 4, 2008)

ARRRRGGGHHHH! I've been told that they were ok before.... Although Barney and Snowy have NEVER chewed anything ever, but I'll take it out when I go to bed just in case... thanks for pointing it out to me! 

LOL, yeah Barney has a lighter-greyish kinda nose, bless! It's like he's got 2 mini stripes either side of it! He also has little specks of white/grey in the rest of his coat bless him, I'm not sure if they were there already or if it's a sign of ageing lol?! 

Well, I guess I'm going to have to go to bed and hope TO GOD that Snowy is ok, and stop worrying so much... I'm sure I'll be up in the night to check on her though!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 4, 2008)

Jen, if other people on the forum told you rice socks are okay, maybe they are! Is Barney in the cage with her? I doubt Snowy would feel up to eating a hole in a sock to get at raw rice right after she's been spayed. I was just thinking that my bunnies most definitely would try to eat it  Maybe someone else can offer advice?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Shiloh! God, I'm a paranoid mess aren't I? Literally when I read what you said, my hands went to my head and I said 'oooohhhhhhhhhh nooooooooooooo!' But thinking about it, you're right, she's barely eating food, let alone chewing stuff she doesn't normally chew. Either way, I'll take it out tonight as I can turn up the heating and the radiator will keep her warm, and then put it back in tomorrow. I'd rather be on the safe side than have Snowy eat raw rice :shock:

Barney is in with her, as he was soooo sad while she was gone, but he's mostly leaving her to sleep, except for going over to groom her head every now and then- he's being really gentle with her! It's sooo cute to watch! He doesn't even seem to have minded being shut in all night either with her, now that's true love!


----------



## trailsend (Mar 4, 2008)

Great pictures! I love the garden shots - I haven't seen grass in so long it really amazes me. The picture with the crossed ears is super cute too. Yes STOP worrying! You are taking good care of Snowy. and you are right, that does sound like true love!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2008)

This picture of mouse looks like Bo when he was little.... she looks like a mini-rex in that way.


----------



## michele (Mar 5, 2008)

Beautiful babies all of them


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

How is Princess Snowy today? I hope she's feeling a little better!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Michele! 

Shiloh, Snowy hasn't been feeling too great- we took her to the vets earlier. Basically I was stupid and forgot to get Metacam yesterday, I guess I was just too concerned that she hadn't eaten her lunch and was just glad to see her! So I called into the vets to get some, but he wanted to see her before he gave any, to make sure she was ok etc. Anyway, got some Metacam, and she's eaten a bit more since- including about half the dinner Steve put down for them just now! :biggrin2:Still no poo apart from a couple of BIG squishy cecals, but she's weed though....

I'm still worried but I'm soo glad she's seeming a little better! 

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 5, 2008)

If she ate a bunch, I'm sure lots of poop is on it's way! :biggrin2: I'm glad she got her pain meds too! Poor girl, that must have hurt. Now she can get better!


----------



## cheryl (Mar 5, 2008)

I absolutelylove this picture,he looks so comfy lying in there 






Your bunnies are gorgeous

Cheryl


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! Cheryl, Barney hangs out in his litter tray ALL the time. My non-bunny crazy friends and parents come over and go 'oh, look, he's sat in his poo again, what an odd bunny, isn't that really dirty?' :grumpy:So I explain about how the litter is fairly clean as it essentially turns to sawdust, and how it's quite normal for a bunny to feel safe in their litter tray and sleep in there! Grrr!

Snowy still continues to do really well today- she's jumping up for food when we put it down and eating it all, and she's been hopping about a fair bit too. Not too much, as we don't want to overdo her, but she's hopped down the living room and slept in the bottom of Mouse and Chalk's cage with Barney most of the day! 

I had an afternoon of pure bunny love today! Since everybun was sleeping in Mouse and Chalks giant cage, I went and laid down parallel with the door to the cage, to say hello. Barney and Snowy immediately put their heads down waiting for pets, and cos I only had one hand free (was propping myself up with the other!), they kept nudging each other out of the way to get to me! Then Mouse and Chalk woke up and jumped on my back and started licking my t shirt, and jumping around! Then Barney joined in the fun too! Snowy put her front paws on my back but didn't jump up. THEN, Mouse and Chalk were sat (they might have been lying down but I couldn't see lol!) on my back, and Barney came and laid right in front of my face. He kept nudging my nose for pets, but I was propping myself up with both arms, and not wanting to disturb Mouse and Chalk by moving. So I ended up grooming him 'bunny style'- with my nose! LOL! It was sooo cute! He kept licking the end of my nose and nudging me, and I kept having to sort of rub his head and nose with my nose lol! 

I've always wished for the kind of cuddle bunnies that sit on your lap and sleep etc, but I'd settle for them climbing all over and paying me attention that way ANY DAY! 

LOVE MY BUNNIES!!!! 

:inlove::inlove::inlove:

Jen xx


----------



## michele (Mar 6, 2008)

Thats wonderful that she is doing better. It sounds like you are very loved :biggrin2:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Mar 17, 2008)

Is Snowy back to normal now?  How are the buns?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi Montana! 

Wow, I guess it's been a while since I updated this huh? Doh! After I promised to be better at my blog too! :disgust:

Snowy has completely recovered now bless her, just waiting for her fur to grow back! She does seem a lot happier though, she's been running around a lot the past few days and doing lots of flops in front of the tv unit, which she never did before. Only thing is that she seems a bit meaner with Mouse and Chalk, though. Mostly they play ok, but Snowy has had a scuffle or 2 with Chalk- I think she just likes to chase them for some reason! 

The other buns are all ok, Mouse and Chalk aren't any better with their litter training now, and we need to replace the floor of their cage again because they pee all over it and it gets inbetween the lino tiles, and soaks the hardboard underneath it, which as you can imagine, STINKS!! :shock:

I have some pictures to upload but I'll get round to doing that later, maybe when my head doesn't hurt so much and I can see better!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 18, 2008)

I AM SO ANGRY!!!!!!!

I've just had to restart my laptop twice because I couldn't open any webpages to upload pictures!! GRRRRRR! Stupid Windows Vista!!!! :tantrum:

But, anyway, I wanted to keep my promise and upload some pictures before I went to bed. So, here they are! 

Barney and Snowy having a cuddle:

ARGH! It's got squashed when I tried to upload it! I can't do that one! 

Here's Barney doing his very best close-up. His fur looks white and grey, not sure why, he's just dark grey normally! 







Here's another one of him sat in his hay box:






And one of beautiful Snowy! I just love her pink nose!! 






And here's one of a grumpy looking Chalk:






Slightly less grumpy looking.....






Oh, alright, a little half binky... You'll have to be quick though!






Don't think I'm leaving Mouse out- I took loads of pictures of me and her together, one of them is my avatar! I tried to upload it but it got squashed as well... 

Well, I don't feel nearly as stroppy now I've uploaded some cute pics, it's a good therapy I think! Enjoy everyone! 

Jen xx


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 18, 2008)

Such adorable bunnies! Them playing on your back and Barney licking your nose a week ago sounds sooo cute! I didn't see where you'd updated your blog then or else I would have looked in on it! I can't wait until Maddox comes home and at least 2 of the bunnies like each other and I can have bunnies all over me! That's been a dream of mine for a long time. Funny, huh? I can't even hold Rory and Tallulah at the same time or he tries to bite her :X

I'm glad Snowy has recovered now! Poor girl. Maybe she's acting short tempered with Chalk because she still hurts some? Also, what does "stroppy" mean? Are you sick?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 23, 2008)

Just seeing your new blog now, it's great! I have to say if I had to pick a favorite, Snowy:inlove:!

They're all just precious though, and great pics, wow.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Crystal! Luckily I'm far away enough from people that hopefully no-one will try bunny napping! 

I love Snowy, her pink nose is the cutest. I always think it looks like a button, and if you press it, her ears should flap lol! 

I've got some pictures to upload so will hopefully put them up later...

Shiloh, 'stroppy' means grumpy, in a mood lol! I was ina particularly bad mood last time I posted, and was about to throw my laptop out of the window lol!

I need to write some more too, I'll try and do that later!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 27, 2008)

Well, if you didn't know it before, that was further proof of how bad I am at keeping a blog! I wish I could be like SnowyShiloh and update mine ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL! Well that previous post was a resut of me running upstairs to shoo Mouse and Chalk out of the bathroom where they were eating all the toilet paper, and coming down to find Snowy ON THE SOFA on my laptop lol!!! Soooo cute! She's only just started hopping on the sofa the past few days and it's the cutest thing ever, she mostly just hops up and hops off again, but tonight I had to pick her up to check her spay wound is healing (it's doing fine now!) but she kicks and scratches when she's picked up, so I put Steve's big thick coat on to do it, protected my arms and chest a bit! Anyway, afterwards I gave her a cuddle, and the let her down, thinking she was going to be really mad at me, but she jumped back onto the sofa about 2 mins later! She doesn't hate me after all! YAY! 

Right, as I was saying before, I wish I could be like SnowyShiloh and post all the time, but sadly I'm just not always up to it. My balance disorder/labyrinthitissometimes makes it really hard for me to concentrate on things, plus I get a lot of eye-acheyness, and headaches, nausea, severe dizzyness etc, so whilst I'm able to just about read the forum all the time, I don't always have the energy to post much, and updating my blog seems to be the most energy-consuming task for me? So I just update when I can 

ANYWAY, I wanted to write some about each of our bunnies. Tonight I'll talk about Chalk. She's our cheeky fearless naughty bunny, and no matter how much he denies it, she's Steve's heart bunny. We got her at the same time as Mouse, at Pets at Home. We had gone looking for a big hutch, thinking we'd build the hutch, get it all ready,and then get the bunnies the next day maybe from somewhere... But while we were looking round, we spotted Mouse, a little agouti bun, that looked just like a wild bunny, hiding in the corner of one of the pens. We were ooh-ing and aah-ing at her, when she moved out of the way and we saw a tiny little white bun hiding behind her! Mouse had been protecting her! Well, after talking with the manager and seeing that he and the store did seem to really care about rabbits and know a lot about them, we had a cuddle with Mouse and Chalk and just couldn't leave them. We couldn't separate them either... they were sisters and had to be together. All the way home they were very quiet and still, and when we got home we both held them for about 10mins, and neither bun moved the whole time, they just cuddled into us! We left them in their cardboard carriers for the half an hour it took us to build the hutch, and Chalk's box was 'hopping' across the table, closer to Mouse! Ever since, they've been like the best of friends, they sleep cuddled up, eat together, and play together.

Chalk is the 'biter'. If you're sat cleaning her cage and she can't get past, NIP. If you pick her up and she's not entirely happy with that, NIP. If you're standing doing something and not giving her enough attention, NIP!! She will eat anything and everything, including the corners of our walls, our tables, telephone wires, and cable ties that have been left long. Steve has recently discovered a game where he picks Chalk up, and holds out a willow branch to her. She'll literally stand _horizontal_ on his chest and chew the stick to bits, sometimes 2 or 3 sticks, until his shirt is covered in bits of twig, and she's too tired to chew anymore! I swear, if that bunny ever has problems with her teeth, I'll be amazed! It's funny how her and Mouse have turned around, though. It quickly became that Chalk was the more dominant bun and would 'show' Mouse what to do, look after her, etc. She is definately the bigger sister. 

Right, well I'm going to post this now and then add some pics, before I push back or something and lose the lot! :shock:

I'd love people to read this, but as Peg said, I'm mostly writing it for myself, so I can remember what our bunnies were like in the future....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 27, 2008)

For once, I'm coming through on my promises! Here are some pics of Chalk. The first few were taken yesterday...

'I pway zat my paws will not be so lellow... I will be a cwean bunny, I pwomise!'






'Maybe if I am half-lopz I will have cweaner feetsies? Yes?'






'Noooooo! The big whiteSnowy should not sleep... Is ok, I will wakes her up Mummy!'






The afore-mentioned game with Steve and Chalk. 

'Its ok daddy, I will pwotect you fwom the eviiil twig!'






'Hoohm, nummmm, num num, howm num num....'






And that's Chalk! Love her!!! :biggrin2:

Jen xx


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 28, 2008)

Aww, Chalk!:inlove: 
Awesome blog, I love reading about your babies.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Kellyjade! :wave:

Chalk's losing out on cuteness points today. She was sat at the top of the stairs, taking a break from zooming up and down them with Mouse, which they've been doing all morning. She loves to sit there because the heating pipes go underneath, so it's nice and warm. Anyway, I went and sat on the stairs in front of her to say hello and pet her etc. What did she do? She bit my nose! :XI asked how she would feel if I did that to her and she just sort of threw her head upwards as if to say 'go on then, see if I care' Mean Chalk!! :disgust:

So, today I'm going to say a little bit about Mouse. You know how we got her, she was the one protecting Chalk. Well, now it's the other way around mostly. Mouse is scared of EVERYTHING. You open the top of the cage when she's on the top shelf, and she hops down, just in case you have any ideas about picking her up. If she's on the floor and you bend down to pet her, 'yabadabadooooooo!' she's off! She's not quite as cheeky as Chalk, but she does love to nibble stuff, and her recent favourite thing to do is to jump on the TV unit, and sit next to the TV and crane her neck to see what on earth we're staring at! She also recently loves to jump on the sofa, when it's just me sat there and jump about at the opposite end. Sometimes she creeps up onto my lap, but then scares herself and runs off again. She creeps so slowly anywhere new, then she'll move a little too quickly, and get scared of her ownmovement and run away! Sooo cute! She's hard to catch but if you do pick her up, she'll normally just snugle into my neck and cuddle. If I lie on the floor, or line myself up with the shelf on her cage, she'll climb onto my back and play around.

Her and Chalk just LOVE to do the bunny 500, up and down the living room or up and down the stairs, and do massive binkies on the way. I've seen them jump a good 3 feet in the air with their binkies! 

So that's Mouse.... I'll have to go and get some cute pictures of her and upload them in a bit


----------



## mezeta (Apr 21, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww cuteness overload, I love this pic











How cute is that hehe. If you like I could look after them for you for a bit, after all things must be hectic for you as you will be moving house soon. I promise I will give them back ;-) hehehehehehe Seriously though they are so gorgeous.

I think we need some more pics of them. :biggrin2:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 21, 2008)

Lol! Well, if you insist! 

Looking back, I suppose I did promise more pictures 'in a bit' and that was nearly a month ago now! I think I wasn't feeling too well that day, and then hospital and everything else has taken over since!

Here are some more recent pics of Mouse:

Under the bed eating stuff:






And in her cage when she was being a little scared of Snowy:






Looking SUPER CUTE trying to climg on my leg:






And I think I posted this one in the main forum before but it's so cute that I think it should be in my blog too! This was when her and Chalk got hold of the paper towel roll between them :shock::






Sooo.... there we go! I feel a little less bad about not updating so often now lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## mezeta (Apr 21, 2008)

Awwww they are unbearably cute!!! I love the pic with the kitchen roll hehe.

And I think maybe you have given me an idea for the set up of my babies cages too hehe. My cage at the moment (I mean there cage not mine obv lol) has to shelfs either side but looking at yours I think I might try and do a shelf at the back as welllike you have (sorry that doesn't make much sense does it, but in my head I know what I mean...I will shut up now lol)

I think I may have to bunny nap mouse, because Mouse would go so well with my Dexter and Jessica they are the same colours so they will match! xxx


----------



## juliew19673 (Apr 21, 2008)

Your "fur kids" are adorable - I must say I'm partial to Barney - what an absolutely adorable curmudgeon! Love his facial expressions..


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 21, 2008)

OMG! they are so precious!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks Bo B and Juliew! I gotta admit, I have a rule with myself not to have a favourite bunny, but I do have a soft spot for Barney... it's just that he's cuddly, and none of the others are! Plus he's got such a lovely squashy face, and his fur is unbelievably soft! 

Amy, I know how you mean about the shelves lol! I originally had it so that they were just on either side, but when I added the third level, I didn't want them to be able to fall from that directly to the floor, so I put the shelves in at the back too. It's harder to secure being so long, but in B&Q you can get super long wooden dowel rods, in different thicknesses, and they do really great at securing the shelves underneath. I got one that was a bit longer than 4 grids for about Â£4? The round ones are better, cos for some reason they bend less?! When we move and Barney and Snowy move in with Mouse and Chalk, I'm hoping to make a cage that's similar, but 6 grids long instead of 4.... Just need to find out if that's going to be big enough for 4 bunnies lol!

Since it's 4am and I can't sleep at all, I may very well add some more pics before morning! :biggrin2Having said that I may not and wont update this for another month lol!)


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 22, 2008)

Jen, I don't know how I missed your blog lately! I didn't see the stuff about Chalk or anything since until today. I love your little bunny bios! How you got Mouse and Chalk is so sweet, I'm glad you didn't separate the little sisters. I felt sad that Tallulah didn't get adopted with one of her sisters, she had 3 sisters and two went to the same family. Luckily she settled in with us quickly and hopefully soon she'll have a Mylo Ashton Barney Monroe to love :biggrin2:

The pictures of them are so cute, too! Chalk looks much too innocent to do things like_ bite_, but I believe you since Tallulah also looks innocent but is quite capable of a chomp every now and then :laugh:

How has your big owie been? Is Snowy all healed up?


----------



## mezeta (Apr 22, 2008)

wicked! I'm going to have to go to B&Q today. lol, your cage is gonna be HUGE lucky, lucky buns. I wish I was one of your rabbits, they aresooospoilthehe xx


----------



## polly (Apr 22, 2008)

Your buns are so cute Jen. :biggrin2:I love them all. I have a few that lie in their litter trays like Barney except Delphi who like to lie flat out at the front of her cage and make me think she is dead :shock:get a heart attack every time!! can't quite figure out why they find it comfy though


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone! :biggrin2:

Shiloh, Snowy is aaaall healed and better! About a week or 2 after one of the stitches popped through the skin (the vet just snipped it off) she was all completely healed! She's even been doing the odd binky recently! Woo! 

My owie is another story though...I posted in my everlasting thread in Let Your Hare Down about it; basically, a section from where they had the stitches has opened up... it's super painful, and really raised and swollen... and yesterday it started looking really black :?I'm going back to see my consultant tomorrow, he bought my follow up appointment forward, instead of waiting the 4 weeks I was meant to, and I'll see what he wants to do about it, whether he wants to debride it (get rid of the dead tissue) or not! Eeek!

And don't feel bad about not seeing my blog, I think that RO sometimes unsubscribes me from threads I'm in, and I don't get the notifications, therefore I don't look! Nice to know it's not just me lol! 

Amy, good luck with the modifications to your cage!

And Polly, Snowy has been the QUEEN of Dead Bunny Flops recently lol... she's given us some serious frights! You can see a couple of pics of them below!

I'm going to post loads of pics in just a few minutes! :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that the healing still isn't going well  It looks black?! That can't be good! I'm glad though that Snowy is all better! Snowy binkies and DBFs must be adorable. I can't wait to see the pics you're uploading, I'm actually doing the same now! I've taken 60 pictures of Mylo since we got him and I'm uploading them and the 6 videos I took of him to Photobucket now that we're back home where the internet is faster. It'll probably be a few hours before I get mine posted because it takes a long time to upload videos.

Give the bunnies pets for me!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Apr 22, 2008)

Right, so here are some pictures of them all! No pictures of Mouse, because I put all of the recent ones I had of her up yesterday lol! 

Lots of them are of a new toy that we got them at the weekend that has proved to be VERY popular, a hay nest:

Yummmy! Thank you mummy!












What? I can't hear you, this toy is just too good, sorry!!






This is just the cutest picture of Snowy I have EVER EVER seen!! :biggrin2:











Barney looking incredibly comfy in his litter tray:






Dead Snowy Flop!!






What? Did I scare you? Oh, I'm sorry...
















so, there you go! Bit picture heavy, but I'm sure you'll all enjoy anyway! 

jen xx


----------



## MsBinky (Apr 23, 2008)

I love love love Chalk and I love that pic of Snowy!


----------



## Becca (Apr 23, 2008)

Aww great pics!!!
I like the one of Barney relaxing in his litter tray!!


----------



## mezeta (Apr 24, 2008)

Yey for cute bunny pics are you sure I can't look after them for you?!? :biggrin2:.

Did you get the hay nest from Pets at Home, I saw something like that in there the other day, planning to get one this Monday (pay day lol)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 1, 2008)

Right, here we go, super-long update warning!

Once again, I haven't updated this for so long... The move, the packing, and Chalk's illness has just taken up so much time, and when it wasn't taking up time, I just didn't have the energy to post here... I've been taking tons of pictures though. After reading Peg's reminder, and what Shiloh said in Tallulah's bridge thread, I figured that was the kick up the bum that I needed to keep this updated.

I think most of you know about Chalk's illness, but here are her multiple infirmary threads for anyone who wants to read, but mainly for me, so I can find them in furture easier if I need to:

The first one, when she stopped eating, and moving and we didn't know why:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35507&forum_id=16&page=1

The second, after she had surgery, and we didn't know for a while if she would make it or not:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=35568&forum_id=16&page=1

The third, about her post op infection and the multiple abscesses and lumps that have appeared along her op site...

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=36033&forum_id=16

It's been such a battle, and it's only now sitting here writing about it all that I'm realising what a worrying time we've had with her. It's been going on for just over a month now! We're going to call the vets first thing in the morning to get her seen again...

Anyway, I wanted to update this thread with pictures, of Chalk, and the other buns, so I'd better get on with it....

An ill but happy Chalk:






I just love this picture- Snowy looks away while she drops some apple and Chalk sneaks in!!





Eating together...






Room for one more?






NO! 






Peek-a-boo! Baby Chalk plays a baby game:






Snowy coming over all shy for once- 'you wanna take my picture? Lil old me? Aww, shucks!'






'Nom, nom, nom......'






Chalk? Grumpy? Never....






'Hmmm, shall I bite your nose now, or later?'






'If I close my eyes and act dead, maybe they'll turn me back the right way up?? Then I can BITE THEM!!'






'LEMME GO!!!!'






Ok, gonna make a new post of pictures, I'm terrified of losing all this!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 1, 2008)

More pictures:

'Please do not disturb, eating cardboard. Kthxbai!'






'No, I don't want a cuddle or a picture taken, I'm SLEEPING!'






Barney: 'What do you mean I'm going grey?'






'Noserubs? For me? Yeah?'






Having a good ol' wash:







Snowy looking very comfortable in Mouse and Chalk's cage!












Some recent garden pics- over 2 weeks ago now since it's been raining pretty much non-stop and we've had a red ant infestation:











'Hello!'






A blurry binkie:

W





'Why you lookin' at us?'







Right, that seems like TONS of pictures, so I hope you all enjoy. Wish us luck for the vet visit tomorrow.... :?

Hugs for all,

Jen xxxx


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG they are all so cute I can't decide who is my favorite!!! 

I love the picture of cardboard chewing! she's so cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 2, 2008)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> OMG they are all so cute I can't decide who is my favorite!!!
> 
> I love the picture of cardboard chewing! she's so cute!


LOL thanks! I do have some very cute bunnies! 


I've updated the infirmary thread, Chalk's scheduled for surgery tomorrow to have the abscesses removed.... *worries* :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 2, 2008)

:tears2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome new pictures! I just love Chalk, she's gorgeous.:bunnyheart
Praying everything goes ok at the vets tomorrow.ray:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2008)

I have had such a nice weekend!

Yesterday, me and Steve went to a farm, about an hour away from us, just for a bit of fresh air and to see the animals. We had a lovely afternoon, even though we were the only adults without children, LOL! They have bunnies there, in a massive great shed, with a wire bit that they can run behind to escape people if they want. You can sit on the floor and hand feed them hay and pellets if you sit still long enough. I sat on the floor and had about 6 of them round me eating out of my hand. The only thing that bothered me was parents bringing their kids in and ignoring the 'be quiet' signs and letting their kids shout and try to run after the rabbits, but they didn't seem at all phased, I guess they're used to it by now...

Anyway, after that we stopped on the way home and got a BBQ! I could have gone out last night but decided to stay in. So, yesterday evening, we put the bunnies all in their pen together in the garden, and had a little BBQ for just the two of us :biggrin2: The weather has been SOOOO nice this weekend, I'm just praying it lasts! All 4 got on really well together, hardly any chasing or fur biting, and TONS of binkies!

So, today was really nice again, and they've all been out in the same pen for about 6 hours now, and have been loving it! I put a parasol up to give some shade, and their ice pod in, and the empty box from the BBQ. They LOVED to sleep in that. I sat in with them for hours and took over 100 pictures. I've seen about a million binkies today! Plus endless Bunny 500s!!
:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop:rabbithop
Now, I'm sat on the patio typing this, watching them binky around still. :biggrin2:

Chalk had her operation on Tuesday, and had a couple of rough days not eating or wanting to move about much, she was in a lot of pain. Now though she seems to have made a complete recovery, is eating tons, and hopping about like nothing ever happened! She's still on Metacam, Baytril and Septrim for the next few days though. We're hoping and praying with all our hearts that this will be the last of it, and she will stay better this time. No more surgery for Chalky baby!! :disgust:

I'll put some of the many pictures up in a bit, my uploader thing that Steve built me doesn't seem to be working, and neither does Photobucket.... 

:dude:

Jen xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2008)

Steve assures me that pictures should be working now, so here they are...

First, a couple of the farm. I know, it's meant to be a bunny blog, but I wanted to put them in!

Me and Steve, with a funny look on his face:






Me, 'lost' in the 'maze'- I look really short in this pic, but it's just because Steve's so tall!






Steve and a very friendly goat:






And a widdle duckling:






Right, now onto the bunnies! 

MINE!





Basking in the shade (does this bunny look ill to you?!)










Love MEEEEEEEEE!











Comfy Mouse:






Cheeky Chalk:






Snoozy Snowy:






Hiding inside the BBQ box:





I love this pic!!






Quick stop for a cuddle:






BarnBarn!! 
















Snowy again:






And finally, one of Mouseickle:







Right, that's it I think, should be enough there! Sorry there's so many, I just got a bit carried away lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 8, 2008)

JEN! I love those pictures of you and Steve AND the bunnies of course!

Lexi and I want to steal little Mouse!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 8, 2008)

Hehe thanks! 

No touchy of the Mouse though :disgust: 

I keep thinking that maybe I should do something to make my blog look more attractive, I'm not very good at this whole blogging thing, but I just get carried away putting all the cute pictures up lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 9, 2008)

Since it's been another AMAZINGLY nice day, the bunnies have been in the garden all afternoon, and still are now! 

We've managed to get rid of our red ant infestation, none of the powder we used weeks ago worked, so in the end I ended up digging up the nests and pouring boiling water down them, every day, for days! They're all gone now, so the bunnies can enjoy the garden in peace again 

Now that this is sorted, I joined my 2 pens together. Both are 25 NIC grids long, so now picture a pen 50 (yes, 50!) grids long, joined together to make one MASSIVE pen. It covers most of our garden, and there's so much room for them to run about in. They've all been racing the Bunny 500 round and round the outside and doing the biggest binkies you have ever seen! I've NEVER seen such happy rabbits! :biggrin2: They're going to go indoors soon but I'm going to try and get a video of it before they do, and if I do, I'll put it up here...

Stay tuned for hopefully a great binky video! 

Jen xx


----------



## trailsend (Jun 10, 2008)

Just catching up on your blog now!! I had so much fun looking at all the new pictures!! The pictures of the buns were so cute it was hard to pick a favorite. The picture of you and Steve is so sweet!


----------



## bunbunbinkie (Jun 10, 2008)

I LOVE your bunnies and "their" blog!! I could look at those pictures a million times and still find myself smiling at them... what great shots you have taken of them! I think Chalk is my favorite...shes seems spunky...like my Merlin..although I like Barney, Mouse and Snowy just as much... I want to pet Barney's little nosie!!!!

Love your Blog!

-Kayleigh


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!  I love hearing about how much people love my bunnies lol! I don't know why but it's a bit of an ego boost or something! 

I've been working on getting a video with binkies and bunny 500s in it, and I have one! It's got Snowy and Chalk going crazy in it. I'll try and upload it now, but I'm due to go somewhere so may not have time, if not, it'll be up this evening, promise! 

One thing that I've found with having the bigger pen is how difficult it is to catch bunnies for bed time... Chalk you can just pick up, she's not scared of anything, but Mouse, Barney and Snowy all do the run-THUMP!-run-THUMP thing for AGES. I end up unhooking part of the pen and sort of running it round them like a net until they are in a really small area so I can grab them easily. Popular I am not!


----------



## kirst3buns (Jun 11, 2008)

I love your description of the run...THUMP. I see that a lot too when I'm trying to shut mine into their pen. They certainly let you know they disapprove!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow great pictures. 

I Love Chalk, such great colouring. Well actually love them all.

susan:bunnydance:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 13, 2008)

Chalk is so cute! Especially on that stick munching picture!

And you were right about that ear thing, Lottie and Snowy both have sticky-outy ears!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks!! 

Chalk went to the vets this morning to have her stitches taken out.... but there were none left! She's already taken them out herself lol... little bunny nurse! :bunnynurse:

The vet's really happy with how she's doing, and she doesn't need to go back again... Woo! She said that Chalk's obviously such a fighter, and that we are obviously very conscientious owners, and that Chalk is very well taken care of.  That makes me happy to hear that! 

They're all out in the garden now, and once again I'll be trying to get binky and bunny 500 videos, but it seems like everytime I stand up to record, they lie down. Then every time I sit down, off the sprint again! :grumpy:

Here (hopefully, if it works) is a video I got of Mouse few weeks ago, binkying around. The pen was smaller then, it's massive now! 

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/?v/tr8JAOda8y4[/flash]


Edit: Argh! Just a white box!  I followed your guide Fran, I don't know what happened?! :?

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/tr8JAOda8y4[/flash]


Edit #2: IT WORKED!!! YAY THANKS FRAN!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok, until I can work out what I've done wrong, here's the regular link:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr8JAOda8y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tr8JAOda8y4[/ame]



You can hear me going 'Mouse! Moouuse!' in the background, all high pitched and squeaky lol... I swear I don't normally sound like that!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 14, 2008)

That last binky was hilarious!

Glad i could help!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 14, 2008)

OMG that video is so cute. Mouse is adorable. 

I wish mine would do more Binkys but they are all too darn lazy.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm glad you liked the video, it took AGES to upload.....:shock:

I've also spent pretty much most of the day uploading another one as well, it was nearly done but then my internet died briefly, so I had to start all over again 

But, it's done now, and here it is! 

[flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/?v/G590RkFwVao[/flash][flash=320,256]http://www.youtube.com/v/G590RkFwVao[/flash]

Btw, you can hear me talking in the background again. Part of it is the video of Mouse that was playing in a loop on my laptop, and part of it is Steve shouting from inside 'can you see Barney?' and me saying 'yeah. I've got it!' and I sound like a 12 year old girl  I can promise you I don't sound like that in real life! 

Hope it works.....

Pics of today to follow hopefully! :biggrin2:


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 16, 2008)

How many boxes of NIC grids did it take to build that? Thats pretty impressive!

Also, are you bunnies all happy larkign around together? I'd love to have more bunnies but i was always worried about having to have 2 different runs because i couldn't let them get together.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 17, 2008)

*pinksalamander wrote: *


> How many boxes of NIC grids did it take to build that? Thats pretty impressive!
> 
> Also, are you bunnies all happy larkign around together? I'd love to have more bunnies but i was always worried about having to have 2 different runs because i couldn't let them get together.
> 
> Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


I thought I wrote a reply to this yesterday but I must have lost it! :foreheadsmack:

It took 4 boxes of grids to make that pen! We did it slowly though, first we just made one boxes worth and alternated the bunnies, then made 2 boxes worth so they had 2 small pens, and then we got some more and extended so each pen is 2 boxes worth. Then, I joined the 2 pens together to make one giant one! It's 48 grids long, and 2 high. It's great cos it folds away, or if we need to separate them, then we still have 2 separate pens...

And yeah, they all do great together! Mouse and Chalk are a pair, and Barney and Snowy are. They're all fixed, and when we got Barney and Snowy we did some supervised introductions with all 4 of them, and originally we had blocked off play times inside, but they soon jumped over those to play with each other. Sometimes Snowy will chase and scare Mouse or Chalk a bit but it's improving all the time, and Mouse and Chalk are pretty much bonded to Barney. They do great playing together! At the moment their cages are separate but eventually we hope to have them all living together.... Barney loves all his bunny women lol! :biggrin2:

I think further up in my blog there are some pics of Barney and Mouse/Chalk together, I'll try and post some more later....


----------



## pinksalamander (Jun 17, 2008)

Aw i genuinly can't wait to get a friend for Lottie! I'm so excited.

She is sitting stretched out with head flat to the floor grinding her teeth at i speak!

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 23, 2008)

Fran, it's great I promise you! There's nothing better than seeing 2 (or more) bunnies cuddle, groom and lead each other into mischief lol! When they're all out together, if one starts to binky, you can guarantee that another one will be at it soon enough! Snowy is still a bit funny with Mouse and Chalk and can chase them a bit sometimes, but it's never anything serious, and on the whole they can be left together pretty much all the time. I can't wait until we can un-separate their cage and they can live together! 

Well, time for some more pictures I think. It's been an AMAZING day today, and I've had them out all afternoon. In fact. I'm currently sat in the pen with them, with my MacBook typing this! :biggrin2:

I took loads of pictures earlier, here are some:

Mouse has taken to jumping in my lap and asking for cuddles recently in the garden. She literally tries to jump into my arms! 

'Oh, hello! I love you!'












'Nom nom NOM!' (Although I have since noticed that she was 'nomming' a leaf that I have to check is safe- Laurel, our hedge?)





'Is this my best side?'





'Or is it this side?'





'3 way cuddle!!!'











'No take pictures of Chalky when she sleepy!'





'Mmm, a mid-afternoon snack!' :shock::shock:





Sleepy Snowy:





Look how shiny Barney's coat is! I want that conditioner lol! 






'I'm the queen of the....gian tennis ball!'





Snowy thinks that if she can't see you, then you can't see her.... WRONG! :biggrin2:





'OMG HELP! Where have my eyes gone?!'










Cute trio of Chalk:











'You got the closeups? Kthxbai!'





Will the Big White Bunny love me?






'Ok, just one more close-up'





Ok, I know that's a LOT of pictures, I'm sorry! I have a few more to post, but I'm scared of losing all this so will do it separately!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 23, 2008)

Right, that all worked, phew! 

Here are a few more:





















And I swear, that really is it! :biggrin2:


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 25, 2008)

OMG, beautiful pics...can I please have your camera? and Barney and Chalk??:biggrin2:


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

love the beautiful pictures!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your replies guys!! 

My camera is a digital SLR that I was given for my birthday, very generously by my parents. I'm still learning how to use it properly but it's so easy to take good pictures with it- it's actually near impossible to get a blurry picture lol! I've had some of them printed out and a couple blown up to A4 size so we can frame them and put them on the wall 

We also got pictures of Barney and Snowy printed out, and took them in to Pets At Home to show the manager there. We got them from the adoption section, and she tells us that their previous owner goes in there all the time and asks after them, so we let her have some pictures to pass on to him. Apparently he had to let them go because he was moving to a place that had no garden. Personally, I would a) not let that stop me keeping bunnies, and b) would make sure I moved somewhere with a garden for the buns, but I guess that everybody's circumstances are different, and he does really love them, and apparently was devastated when he had to let them go, and cried in the store  Sam, the manager (who we get along well with, and she is great with rabbits and knows a lot about them) said that the other day he was talking to her and got really upset because he couldn't believe it had been 7 months since he had let them go  So I hope the pictures we left cheered him up, there were about 14 in total, and Sam was going to keep a couple, and send a couple off to head office, because apparently they like to know how adopted bunnies are getting on. I hope he appreciated them! We go in there all the time so Sam will probably tell us next time we see her!

Also, I keep getting a bit upset that not many people are replying to my blog. It takes me ages to upload the pictures and everything, and since not beign very consistent with it, I've been trying hard recently to make more of an effort to keep up with it. But, then I remembered what Peg wrote in one of her 'reminders', about keeping a blog for you, and it being your memories, and then I think that it's all worthwhile and maybe doesn't matter so much. I want to be able to look back and remember stories, and see pictures etc should anything happen to any of my buns. So, I'm just gonna keep on rambling away to myself lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## bellapsyd (Jun 25, 2008)

please don't get discouraged! I LOVE your pictures and blog!


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 25, 2008)

Look at my beautiful babies! Chalk looks so good! How's she feeling? Mouse has a cute molt going on there! Don't you love when they jump into your arms? it's like "ohhh they love me!".....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks Bella! Don't worry, I'll keep going, I just love showing them off lo!

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Look at my beautiful babies! Chalk looks so good! How's she feeling? Mouse has a cute molt going on there! Don't you love when they jump into your arms? it's like "ohhh they love me!".....


Pennie, you made a typo there... you said 'my' instead of 'your'!!  *grabs all 4 bunnies close* 

Mouse is moulting isn't she? She seems to have permenant tidelines though lol, bless! I had tears in my eyes when she jumped into my arms. She's usually quite scared of people, and will only cuddle if you pick her up and she has no choice, but the fact that she chose to have a cuddle made me feel so... wanted! Lol! 

Edit: Oh and Chalk's doing so GREAT!! She's running laps everywhere and is a binky queen. When I was sat in the pen with them the other day she ran laps round the whole thing SEVEN TIMES!! She's been eating food for about half an hour now lol... we've got out cheeky baby back! Hopefully to stay!


----------



## NZminilops (Jun 29, 2008)

I LOVED the video up there, of all the bunnies running around, that was amazing . And I don't think you sound 12 .

Your pictures are beautiful, I love that SLRs focus on the subject and make the makeground blurred, makes the bunnies look so sharp and clear.

More pictures pleeeeaaaase :biggrin2:!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks Michelle!! 

I love my camera, it takes such great pictures really easily. And that's without me being any sort of expert, or really knowing how to use it properly!

I took tons of pictures earlier, mostly 'action' binky shots, and some of them are quite blurry, but some came out ok. Hopefully I'll get chance to make a slideshow of them tomorrow to post here for people to see! 

It's Barney's 3rd birthday today!! :biggrin2: I can't believe he's 3 already! 

I made a thread for him with tons of pictures, and I'm going to post it here, just so I can have all the memories in one place... 

Jen xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 29, 2008)

Here is the Birthday Post:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37107&forum_id=1&jump_to=487168#p487168

OR:

Well, our little Barn-Barn is 3 today. He's had a VERY spoilt day so far...

He had a birthday card from the girls (they had a little help from me, since they didn't know how to use the printer :biggrin2:















He liked the card:





He got a birthday tent (which was also very popular with the girls):
















He did some birthday binkies:






























And then he enjoyed a nice romantic meal with his wife-bun, Snowy:






He also had a new willow ring nest toy, and a hay ball with a bell inside, which of course has to be a shared present LOL!

I've also ordered these:

https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Tunnels+%252526+Tents.8/Ton+o+Fun+Bun+Run.342.html

https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/Gift+Baskets.13/Bunny+Treat+Basket.10.html

And some willow balls and rings, and also these:

http://www.cardboardguy.co.uk/onlineshop/onlineshopFrames.htm

The white Lookout, and the small brown hideout. I CAN'T WAIT for them to arrive!!

So, all in all I'd say he was a fairly spoilt bunny, and he had a great day!! :biggrin2:

Now time for the soppy bit:

We've only had you for 6 short months Barney, but you've stolen my heart, and I couldn't imagine being without you. You are my cuddle bunny! Baby Barn-Barn, I can't believe that you are 3 already. Our only regret about getting you is that we didn't know you for the other 2 and a half years. If you make a cute 3 year old, I cannot even imagine how cute you were as a baby!! We love you! 

:inlove:

Ok, so maybe the card was a bit OTT, but I had absolutely nothing else to do today, and once I got the idea in my head, I had to do it lol! It's currently hanging up in his cage.

Oh, and sorry for all the pics, I couldn't decide which ones to upload.... 

Jen xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 2, 2008)

[align=center]*THE HAY EXPERTS ORDER ARRIVED!!!! *
[/align]
[align=center]*YIPPEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!*

*B U N N Y P L A Y G R O U N D* *P I C S !*

[align=left]





[/align]
[align=left]




















I put twine on the willow rings and hung them from inside Mouse and Chalk's cage:
















I also added the 3rd floor to their cage last night. I'd been planning it for ages, to make sure that Chalk was fully recovered. She was quite curious to see what had gone on!

'Hmm.... what's this?' Look at her belly, her fur is growing back!






You got me a new floor? Thanks!






Ok, I'll have a looky:






This is what their cage now looks like:






Barney and Snowy's cage looks like this (it's not as big but it's open day and night cos they are trustworthy bunnies lol, and they don't really use the levels much):






I'm currently lying amongst the 'bunny playground' writing this and they're hopping around me lol, so might be time to get some more pictures! :biggrin2:

[/align][/align]


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 3, 2008)

I have a huge smile from these pictures! I love Mouse and Chalk playing with the willow ring! Chalk is so cute..... I can't get over how animated her looks are! You can almost "see her thinking!"

Looks like you had a spending spree! LOL!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2008)

The bunny playground is great! They have taken over your house! :shock: Haha they are very lucky, and sooo cute! I am partial to REWs so Snowy is my favourite I think.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks you guys!! 

The willow ring hanging there didn't last long lol. I think it angered Chalk that she couldn't eat it! I came downstairs yesterday morning to find it on the floor lol... 

They do love the 'playground' though, and they loved it even more in the garden yesterday! It's funny, they'll run somewhere, but they'll always run via a tunnel if they can, even if it's out of the way of where they want to go, lol!

I'm currently preparing a slideshow of binky pics, there's too many to post them all here individually. But, here's a sneaky peek of what's to come:






:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Jen xx


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

I just have one word to say before posting this slideshow (which hopefully will work)....



[align=center]*BINKIES!!!!!!!*[/align]*Edit: Didn't work!  Use the link below! Does anyone know how I can embed the image/slideshow directly into this thread? I tried copying the IMG code but nothing happened.... :? Maybe I should have made it in something else, not Photobucket.... *
[align=center]*
*[/align]


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

http://s278.photobucket.com/albums/kk87/snowbarn84/Binky bunnies/?action=view&current=11b4239b.pbw


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 3, 2008)

WOW. GREAT pictures. 

Your babies are adorable. Do they all live together? I have to go back and read your blog from the beginnig.

Sysan


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Susan! 

Mouse and Chalk live together, and Snowy and Barney live right next door, lol. They have one grid separating the 2 cages, because they mostly get on and never fight, but just occaisonally Snowy will chase the girls, but hopefully soon they will all be able to live in one cage! Then it will be a 6x2 cage 3 floors high.... 

That reminds me actually, I got some pictures of Snowy and Chalk rubbing noses yesterday, I must upload and post them! :dude:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 3, 2008)

That's the cutest slideshow! Barney in about the 3rd or 4th picture I guess, looks as if he's "cleared for takeoff" and preparing a turn into the sky! LOL!


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Jen, I just have to say, I love Snowy! I want my own Snowy ...or can i just have yours? 

Man your bunnies binky like crazy! :shock: I wish I had such happy rabbits. I give them a large space to play in, all they want to do is make like sheep and munch grass.


That borthday card was a cute idea, I do things like that too. I love those popup tent things but I can never find them here. Our petshops are so boring and only sell the same boring bunch of products year after year.

I'm glad you aren't being discouraged from blogging, because you have a beautiful bunch'o'bunnies and I LOVE all your pictures.

I'm gonna have a look at the slideshow now.

Michelle :weee:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 3, 2008)

Jen, I love your blog! The pictures are beautiful and your bunnies are clearly so happy. I think Rory and Skyler want to move to England! I want two more bunnies so they can all play together in the yard all day... Too bad Rory is a grumpy butt and wants to destroy all other bunnies  They do like going out in the yard though and I try to bring them both out every day. Rory thinks the yard is a giant salad and eats the whole time, with a few binkies thrown in. 

I especially love the pictures of Snowy binkying and racing around, and that one of Chalk where she looks like she's 3 feet off the ground is amazing!

Did Snowy and Barney's previous owner go by the pet store yet and get the pictures? I'm sure they made his day. 

How has your back been doing lately?


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2008)

Great slideshow Jen! Lop bunny binkies are great, ears all over the place!  (Well from what I see on here anyway, never had a lop). Is the little tent popular with the buns? I might pick on up next time I'm in Pets at Home. 

Michelle, most pet shops here are rubbish too, nothing interesting bunny-related in them at all,:? except Pets at Home, which is about an hour away from me. Jollye's is improving though, it's closer, and they don't sell animals anymore which is good.  I want Snowy too! haha I might be getting my own mini Snowy soon enough though.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 3, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> I want Snowy too! haha I might be getting my own mini Snowy soon enough though.


 Me too! Sooner rather than later too (look out for an anouncement in a few days )


I agree with everyone that your binky shots are so awesome Jen, woohooo!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2008)

Oooooh Michelle! Exciting!  Mine won't be for a while yet, only born last week, and it will all depend on Ebony.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Aww thanks all you guys! It means a lot to me that you love my buns and like the pics! Lol, it sounds silly doesn't it? 

I've got some more pictures that I'll upload later or tomorrow.... Although I dread to think how long this blog takes to load for people who don't have a 16mb internet connection like me! :shock:

Shiloh, my bunnies think the garden is a giant salad too lol... they eat grass all day long! Sometimes they're out there for around 6 hours or more, and they must eat SO much grass, but it's never interfered with their poos as yet... *touch wood*

*And what's all this about mini Snowy's?!!!* I wanna see!!! And I wanna know all the details!! :shock::shock::shock::shock: We saw mini Snowy's at the pet shop the other day and they were soooo cute and Snowy-like! I've always wondered what she was like as a baby, so I'll have to see lots of pics of your guys 

And Michaela, they love the tent! It's very popular, they love to nap in it when in the garden, or they'll all crowd in there when they're playing in the living room. They love it! They love the tunnels as well. There's one you can get that connects onto it specially, or a longer one, and tunnels seem to be the favorite to sleep in. Also, if any of them want to go anywhere, a tunnel is ALWAYS used, even if it's way on the other side of the room out of their way lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok I am definitely going to pick up a tunnel and tent. 

Haha my mini Snowy.. my neighbours have 2 rabbits, a boy and a girl, not fixed, the male is free range in the garden, and the female (Ebony's sister) is ususally in her run, but she escaped, and last week, 4 baby buns. They are going to keep one, and we are probably going to take one too, 3 are REWs and one is black.  We are pet-sitting all next week so I will see if I can get some pictures.  But I will only take one if it bonds with Ebony, I don't want another single bun.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> How has your back been doing lately?


Sorry, I forgot to answer this! I've also completely forgotten to update my op 'blog' too... I might dig it up just to update it...
*
MY BACK IS ALL HEALED!!!!! WOOOOO HOOOO!!!!!*

I went to see my consultant/surgeon a few weeks ago and basically he said that it all seems to have healed really well and is all ok... and he thinks that I *hopefully* SHOULDN'T NEED ANY MORE SURGERY!!!

After nearly 7 long years of operations and infections always hiding round the corner I am sorted.... I still have a few aches and pains there but he thinks that's normal and may take some time to go completely, given how much muscle etc they moved during the op :shock: Also, basically the op moved a chunk of skin/flesh etc from the side of.... erm, my 'back' (low down lol) to the middle, to cover up the existing hole and make it shallower, to prevent any other infections starting. Well basically, if you touch the middle bit, it feels as if you are touching the side. A while ago I had this itch that I thought was on the side, but couldn't find it anywhere, but it was in the middle!! :shock: That's pretty freaky. I mentioned it to my consultant, and he said 'hmmm, yeah... sorry about that!' Lol! He said it might always be that way, and apologised, but it was because they had to move the nerves along with the skin and stuff. It doesn't bother me too much, it's just a bit strange lol! Either way, I pretty much love this guy for finally fixing me up... He also looks JUST like David Gilmour, the singer/guitarist of Pink Floyd? That makes him even better in my books lol! 

Anyway, rambling now... I just forget about it until some one asks, and then I realise how happy I am about it lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

*Michaela wrote: *


> Ok I am definitely going to pick up a tunnel and tent.
> 
> Haha my mini Snowy.. my neighbours have 2 rabbits, a boy and a girl, not fixed, the male is free range in the garden, and the female (Ebony's sister) is ususally in her run, but she escaped, and last week, 4 baby buns. They are going to keep one, and we are probably going to take one too, 3 are REWs and one is black.  We are pet-sitting all next week so I will see if I can get some pictures.  But I will only take one if it bonds with Ebony, I don't want another single bun.


That's so great!! I so hope you can get her! Mini Snowy's are the best lol!  *hopes for baby pics......*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

RIGHT!

I realise my blog is reaching a gigantic size with all the pics and everything, but I promised more, and they're here now.... Also, I am always really conscious of what Peg says that you should keep memories to read... so I want to have as many as possible!

Here's Barney eating some grass... you have to look at all 3 pics quickly to see it properly 














The last one is blurry for some reason... shame on me, with a DSLR! 

This one is blurry because the bunnos in question moved, but here's Snowy and Chalk kissing:






And these are from the other day:

'Hmm, nice grass huh?' 'Yes, nom nom nom...'





Kissy me please? 'Oh, go on then...'





And here are some pics from... Wednesday in the garden:






'I'm not talking to you until you put that camera away!'






Chalk: 'It seems like there's someone on the other side of this, I'm not sure who....' Mouse: 'OMG, what if it's the Big White Bunny?!'






'Mmmmm, yummy headrubs!' 






Quick bath in the garden:











Dusty paws!






'You can't see meeeeeee!' 






Erm, yes we can Snowy! ....'What?'






Chalk: 'You can see me though, right? Pirate bunneh!'
















'I don't wanna be woken by any funny business. K? Thxbai!'






'I heard something!' 'Ok, you look one way, I'll look the other...'






Ok, this is an absolutely TERRIBLE picture of me- I had just got out of the shower, so hadn't straightened my fringe, had no make up, it's a terrible angle and my face is all scrunched up... but look at the bunneh in the background! She jumped up there from behind my all by herself! 






Mouse is inviting Chalk to share the big round thing with her:






'Look, that Barney is trying to steal our limelight Chalk'






'Hello! Wanna see a bunny nose closeup?'






You will see a better one in the next post........


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

OHH now more pictures.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

They're on their way! :biggrin2:


----------



## Michaela (Jul 4, 2008)

Great pictures, as always Jen! Your bunnies always look so happy and contented, you are a great slave.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

Well, here's your bunny closeups!! :biggrin2:












And Snowy wants to do a closeup as well:






I think Chalk has sooo much Nethie in her in this picture, does anyone else agree?






Barney wanted to do his trademark cutey-pie pose:






That's it for now! :biggrin2: All the bunners have been really good today- I probably speak too soon though lol.... Chalk did silently hop over the barrier between our living room and hallway, and we didn't realise until we heard a 'bump' from upstairs- Steve immediately looked over at the buns and one was missing.... off he went to find her!  Luckily she'd only just got up there and hadn't done too much damage lol....

Will get some more pics tomorrow!

Oh, and thanks Alicia!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

More please.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL! I've gone from no-one looking at my blog to people demanding pics immediately within a few days lol! I love it! :biggrin2::biggrin2:

I'll get some new pics tomorrow- hopefully it'll be nice enough for the garden....

ACTUALLY! I took a load of pics last week that I didn't manage to post... I'll get some up now! 

And thanks Michaela! I love that my bunnies always seem really happy, and I'm glad that other people think so too!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Now?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 4, 2008)

OK!! Here, by popuar demand, are more pictures! All of these were taken with my DSLR and telephoto zoom lens, whilst I was sat on the sofa lol... they aren't always the best as they were experimental 

Snowy, flopped by the fireplace/TV unit, where she spends most of her time:











Big Bunny Butt:






'What do you mean my nose is cute?'






Pretty Chalk:






'Wheeeeeeeee!'











'Hmm, I wonder what's out the window....' RAIN Mouse, that's what!






'Your ear is dirty!'






Daydreaming of kissing Barney....






More pics following... I'll leave you with that for now! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Now?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 4, 2008)

Please send Chalk this way! She is so darned cute. Her and Morgan would look so cute together .


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 4, 2008)

Good than you each send me one. Mouse and Marlin will do.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 5, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Please send Chalk this way! She is so darned cute. Her and Morgan would look so cute together .


They sure would! So when you sending Morgan over here?


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 5, 2008)

I :hearts Chalk

End of.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny

P.S that thing about your back.. that is so weird! So like, the skin on your back thinks its still on the side? So if you cut that piece of skin it would feel like it was hurting on your side? Weird!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

Fran, yep! Basically what they did was cut a flap of skin, and swing it over, to cover up the bit in the middle, and then stitched it down. So even though the skin was now in a new place, it was still attached at the old place, if that makes sense? They moved the nerves over too, which I guess are also still attached to where they used to be, and there's no nerves in the middle bit (as they were removed with the skin etc), so if you touch the 'moved' bit of skin, it still seems to think it's back where it was! Sorry if that sounds gross, I'd like to say it's not as horrible as it sounds, but unfortunately, it really was! :?

Time for some more pics I think! I haven't taken any new ones yet, but I still have some from the other day that I didn't finish uploading...

Cuddles! 


























Look how happy Chalk looks here!











Meeting Barney nose to nose (look at that bunny butt!)











'He's behind me, right?'






Spying on Barney and Snowy:






'Careful Chalk!'








So, that's the pics for now! I'm trying to decide whether I should build them all one big cage so they can live together or not.... but I can't decide lol.... so PLEASE PLEASE reply to my thread about it if you have any advice.... please!! 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37281&forum_id=1


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 6, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> Fran, yep! Basically what they did was cut a flap of skin, and swing it over, to cover up the bit in the middle, and then stitched it down. So even though the skin was now in a new place, it was still attached at the old place, if that makes sense? They moved the nerves over too, which I guess are also still attached to where they used to be, and there's no nerves in the middle bit (as they were removed with the skin etc), so if you touch the 'moved' bit of skin, it still seems to think it's back where it was! Sorry if that sounds gross, I'd like to say it's not as horrible as it sounds, but unfortunately, it really was! :?


Brings a whole new meaning to 'stab in the back'.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 13, 2008)

I can't believe it's been a whole week since I updated! :shock: I was getting so good at this blogging thing! 

I have SO many new pictures to add... :shock:

Mouse, Chalk, Snowy and Barney moved in together the other day... They now all live in one giant NIC cage, that looks like this:






And so far they're all getting along ok! Snowy and Barney use the shelves loads now, where as in their old cage they never used the shelf they had in there. All the buns now have loads and loads of space! Barney and Snowy used to be sort of free-range, and for the time being they aren't anymore, which is a bit sad, but they never really used to use the time for anything. Barney would just sleep in his cage, and Snowy would just sleep by the fake fireplace thingy. They'd only really play, if Mouse and Chalk were out, or when they're in the garden. In fact, it was getting to be a bit of a pain, because they would let Mouse and Chalk out during the night, at about 5am, and then they'd all run around together and make a terrible noise, and me and Steve would awake to bunnies binkying around our bedroom! :shock: 

So the new place is working out well now. I've reinforced the doors since that picture, I must take new pics to show it. I've also supported the lid on the top, with dowels, and the shelves too. It's ROCK SOLID! :biggrin2:

In other news, the cardboard castles arrived yesterday too! :biggrin2: I've posted about it in the main forum, but I'll put the pictures here too:

Here's the small hideout:
















And here's the Look Out:
















And here is Chak having some fun with it!





















Poking through the window:




































And here's some pictures that I took in the garden today. Firstly, prepare yourself for the cutest picture of Mouse EVER!!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't know why I have such trouble uploading from Photobucket? I usually use an uploaded tool that Steve built for me, but for ease, I thought I'd try Photobucket, but if I use the 'insert image' button, nothing happens when I enter the URL, but if I just paste the IMG code then it adds the link as well? :?

Oh well, here are more pics:






Mouse giving you a kiss: 

























Snowy in the bottom of the castle, at the end of the tunnel under the drawbridge :
















Chalk, why aren't you talking to me? 
















Hi Mouse!






Bye Mouse!






Cutey Chalk:






Cute bunny chin:











'Nom, nom, nom!'











That's it! I'm sorry there's not many of Barney and Snowy- Barney preferred to nap across the other side of the pen, and Snowy wouldn't budge out of the bottom of the castle lol- she loves it too much! I'll try and get some of them tomorrow


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 16, 2008)

Jen, these pictures are STUNNING! I am green with envy, I want a fancypants camera .

I really like this one in particular, her mouth is oh so adorable! And I love her little paws so neatly placed together with the furry 'underfur' bits touching. Something about that is just so sweet. Snowy you are so pretty!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Michelle! My pictures are soooo amateur in comparison, I've only had this camera for a couple of months but I've now managed to figure out how to get good pictures in low light without using the flash! You basically use a high ISO setting, and a lower shutter speed to allow more light to pass through the sensor, thus making the picture better lit, if that makes any sense at all!  Now I'm using my Macbook I also use iPhoto, which edits the pictures pretty well to bring out more detail etc 

Snowy is cute isn't she? I love her little 'slippers' on her feet! Built in slippers, what more could a bunny want? 

I was sat here earlier watching TV, when I looked over and saw that Chalk was sat in the hay rack! She was just sat there nibbling hay, looking all cutesy, so I had to take a couple of pics, although I used my old camera so the pics aren't as good.... It's hard to go back from a D-SLR! 

I'm uploading the pics now and I'll post them in a minute


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 16, 2008)

Argh! The forum died! It's only just got working again for me....

Here are the pics!

'Nom nom nom!'






'What, am I doing something wrong?!'






'I am doing something wrong, aren't I? Am I not supposed to be in here?'






'Oh, I'm so sowwie mummy to be sat in da wong place! '






'Oh well! Nevermind! Nom nom nom!'






So, for some reason I feel like embarrassigng myself to the World Wide Web all for 
the sake of Mouseickle, and here are some God-AWFUL pictures of me with little baby Mouseickle! :shock:











ARGH!!!! What terrible pictures! There were more but Mouse developed a strange urge to start climbing down me, head first, and I sort of ended up doing the limbo, and eventually she jumped from my stomach back into the cage happily lol... Silly bunny!

Ok, I'm now going to press enter with my hands over my face in horror that I've let such pictures of me escape the safe confines of my hard drive lol! :shock:

Jen xx


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 17, 2008)

Love all your new pics, Jen! All the buns are just gorgeous as always. The ones of you and Mouse are not terrible by any means, you are just all natural and no make up, whoohoo! I think you look great!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks Crystal!  That's why I think they're terrible lol, I'm not wearing any make up!! Plus I'd not done my hair too great that day... 

One of the reasons I love my DSLR is that with my zoom lens, if I see a bunny doing something cute on the other side of the room, I can take a picture of it without having to get up and disturb them! My camera lives on the table next to be because of this. So, I looked up just now, and saw this:

















So there you go... such a cute sight on this miserable cloudy afternoon!


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, I love Mouse! She has that wild bunny look about her, but looks domesticated at the same time. She reminds me of the cottontails I used to chase around in my back yard when I was little :biggrin2:


----------



## mezeta (Jul 17, 2008)

YEY lots of pictures :biggrin2:They look like they are having so much fun in the castle hideouts, I have got to get Jess and Dexter one (Jess will prob shred it to bits within a week though, do any of your four chew and strip cardboard? yey for Steve getting you the camera because the close up pics look really good, I love them all loads but got a soft spot for Mouse she is gorgeous!! and just thought I would add you look **** good without make-up on (wish I did Grrr so unfair)


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2008)

Your buns are adorable! As usual.

They make me want more bunnies.

If only college didn't get in the way of things like this...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG! Time for new pics I think! It's been so long! :shock:

Sleepy Snowy:






'Hmm.... something's 'afoot' here!'






'Pooooeeeeeeeeeee! BYE!'
















CUTE!!!











This was at about the point that Mouse and Chalk climbed on me and knocked me backwards, camera in hand:






Chalk sitting on top of me, while I'm lying on the grass after she knocked me over!






And sorry it's blurry (she moved!) but here's Mouse doing the same thing!











I love, love, LOVE this picture of Chalk! She was standing on my stomach, me still flat on my back, randomly pointing my poor over-worked DSLR in her general direction hoping to get a shot... I did! 






'Hey Snowy!'











Snowy and Chalk bonding:






Gonna post now as I'm scared to lose this all but I'll be right back with more pictures, including the BEST one of Mouse and Snowy!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 26, 2008)

Back! Here's the promised pictures:










And now....





Ready?








Sure?


......









FLYING BUNNY!!!






Snowy was like 'whaaaaa? Where did Mouse go?!' 

Can't forget BarnBarn:


























I convinced Steve to sit in the garden with the bunnies the other day, and this was the result:
















Mouse:


























Mouseickle climbing on me, like she does in the garden for some reason!






























If you look very closely, you can see a little bunny tongue:












No idea what they're looking at! :?





And I shall leave you with a little closeup of little Chalky.... but blurry, sorry! She moves quick! :shock:






I still have about 20 pics to upload, but I think that's more than enough for tonight! Enjoy!


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the photos! And Flying bun was just a great shot! Barney has to be one of my favorite buns - he reminds me of Eeyore from Winnie the Pooh..


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 11, 2008)

Soooo it's that time again! I've not updated this for a while once more, and I have a load of pictures to upload! 

Snowy had her dental the other day, and is doing absolutely great, she was a bit groggy and slow to come round at first, but now she's very much back to herself  We should find out the result of her cultures and bloods by Thursday, so fingers crossed that they come back clear....

When she was in the vets, it was dry enough for the other 3 to go out in the garden, and I sat with my camera, on Binky Watch. Here's what I managed to capture...


Weeeeeeeee!

























Curly ears!!!






Hoverbunnies:






















Disappearing down an imaginary hole, or so it looks!





















Hoverbunny returns!
















For some reason, when I've uploaded them they've lost the vivid green colour and look a bit grey...... :? Quite annoyed about that! But enjoy anyway! I have some more pics to upload of them enjoying the Maze Haven, and..... a Bunny Ambush!! :shock::shock::shock:


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Aug 11, 2008)

They look like they all are having an amazing time.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 11, 2008)

Here's the rest of the pics, as promised!

'Kissy kissy!'

















So, the same day, I was sitting in the pen taking pictures, when Mouse came over and did her usual climbing on mummy for a snuggle...











'Helloooooo!'






Then Chalk decided she wanted a go as well, and to nibble my camera strap :shock::






But Chalk tried to climb all the way up me lol! She kept slipping, but she was determined:






'Eeeek, I'm falling!'






'YAY! I made it!' This was after she had acheived her goal- yes, she climbed all the way up just to kiss me on the nose lol!






'What, you never seen a bunny climb before? I wanted to kiss mummy!'






Uh-oh, here comes more trouble....






'I want to see mummy too!'






'Made it! Bye Chalk!'






'YAY! Got mummy all to myself!'











I was leaning back on one arm which was killing me, and I got scratched to bits on my chest, but it was quite fun lol!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 11, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> They look like they all are having an amazing time.


Thanks Montana! They always do in cooler weather, as opposed to the hot sunny days- much more binkies in the shade!


----------



## polly (Aug 11, 2008)

They are brilliant binky pics Jen Looks like they have been having great fun in the garden


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 29, 2008)

Eeeeek, update time again! It's been a while... I've bene taking lots of pictures, so I have about 3 million to upload on here now LOL 

It's Mouse and Chalk's 1st birthday today! Bless them.... I can't believe our babies are 1 already! :shock:

Here is their post from the main forum:


Sooo... our little girlies are babies no more!! :nerves1

This is the day we have picked out to be their birthday- they were 8 weeks old when we got them, so we took their birthday to be the Monday of 8 weeks before that, which was the 29th August!

I can't believe they are one already, it seems like only yesterday they were so small and tiny, like this:







And this is them now, takn the other day when Steve put oats on my back and they climbed up to eat them!






To celebrate their birthday, they are spending the day in the garden (with Barney and Snowy of course), and we ordered them some special presents from  The Hay Experts  which are...

A bunny gift basket, filled with Oxbow Orchard Grass, hay cakes and vine rings (the basket can be eaten too!)






A tasty willow tunnel, as modelled by Chalk:






(And Snowy)






:biggrin2:

Plus they got a bag of Oxbow Timothy Hay (they've not tried that before), some new vine balls and extra banana for breakfast this morning! Maybe extra apple tonight  

I would have made them a card like I did for Barney but Steve has stolen my printer... :X

*Happy Birthday Mouse and Chalk, we love you! Thank you for changing our lives and introducing us to the world of bunnies 

:balloons: :balloons: :balloons:



*Aaaaaaaand..... I just remembered that I've got sooo many binky pictures to upload to my blog, so I'm going to do that now... The next update will be very soon!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 29, 2008)

Awesome pictures! Now when you sending them here?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 29, 2008)

Right..... 

Here we go with the binky pictures! 

These were all taken on Wednesday...

















Binky-POOS!! :shock:





Ready for take-off.....






Zoooom!






Not to be outdone at all, Snowy wanted her turn at proving that she's all recovered from her illness at the weekend:

















Oh no.... CRASH!!







Time for a short rest...






'RAAAAAAA!'






Chalk's turn next:
















Snowy again:





















And Chalk again:






:biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


>



OMG I have that exact tunnel and that exact wood thing - Pets at home 

I wish i had that little bunny too 

AND NOOOOOO More pictures!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 29, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Awesome pictures! Now when you sending them here?


Whichever date's good for you! How about the 1st of...... NEVER lol!!  :laughsmiley: 

I still have a lot more pictures to upload, I'm not sure if I have the energy to sort through them all right now though... :?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Barneys on my bunny napping list :inlove:


----------



## swanlake (Sep 16, 2008)

AHEM!

i had to look on PAGE 2 to find this blog...

i am in desprate need of a mouse/chalk/snowy/barney update!!!


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


>



I love that picture - I have it saved on my computer :shock:They are sooo tiny!

Any more recent pictures?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

It's funny you should say that because I took loads in the garden earlier!! 

I'll get them uploaded soon!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Is it soon now?


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Is it soon now?


:yeahthat::bunny24


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

Now!?


----------



## Becca (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL - AND I thought I was impatiant!

Though Jen, PLLLEEEAASSE HURRYY ullhair:


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*BabyBunnies wrote: *


> LOL - AND I thought I was impatiant!
> 
> Though Jen, PLLLEEEAASSE HURRYY ullhair:



HA trust me I have you beat!

So now?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG!!! 

LOL you guys are like Snowy at tea time!!! 

It will be soon......soon! Maybe tonight although I am very sleepy so maybe tomorrow.... I'll try and get a couple of pics up at least!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Sep 27, 2008)

RIGHT!

Picture time!! :biggrin2:

I haven't got time to upload them all but I'll do some now and some later...

This is the bunnies in the garden, enjoying some late autumn sun yesterday afternoon:

Mouse with her funny molt lines still:








Close-up of Chalk sat on my lap!






This looks suspiciously like a bunny butt on my shoulder. WAIT....






Maybe if I'm stealthy mum wont notice me...







Oh.....hi! I've been up here all along... honest! 






ALRIGHT.... I'll get down.... Mum said something about neck ache? :dunno Dunno what she's on about....






Barney enjoying some pets: 

'hmmmm.... that's nice'






'now rub my ears' 







You stopped for longer than half a second. RUDE!! I no talk to you now







That's all for now.... Got loads more to come later! :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Sep 27, 2008)

Is that it??

LOL

Can't wait for more they were really sweet!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 27, 2008)

? Later ?


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Sep 29, 2008)

my kids saw the pics and were l ike theres Sooty!!!! I love the motion pics of them running and binkying


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Did you not tell me you have new pictures?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

I have indeed got new pictures! And VIDEOS! They're uploading now.... stay tuned! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

Ok! Here are the videos! They all went outside for a run about yesterday, and much binkies were performed. The video mode on my compact camera is so....POO though so the buns look a little fuzzy, but you can still see them, just about 

The background noise is a little weird- my garden backs onto a special needs school and if it's a nice day they do a lot of stuff outside, and it makes a lot of noise. It was also super-windy yesterday! 


Ok, here goes. 6 videos!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome! Love them, now when can you pick up Maggie?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Awesome! Love them, now when can you pick up Maggie?


Awwww, I WISH!!! She's gorgeous. 

For the rest of you that don't know.... I have fallen in love with this magpie lop, called Maggie:

http://www.avonsmallanimalrescue.co.uk/experiences9.html

She's 3rd from the bottom.... 

And the rescue where she is, is only about 10 minutes from my house. We pretty much go past it every time we go shopping.... :?

*ties self to sofa to avoid running to get her*


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *ties self to sofa to avoid running to get her*


*unties*


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 24, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *ties self to sofa to avoid running to get her*
> ...


:shock:

Oh you are bad!! I would love her... although we'd have to wait until after San Francisco to take on another bunny..... I don't think Steve would let me get another one though.... 

PICTURES!!! From yesterday, in the garden:





















































































That's all! Snowy, bless her, binkied SO high that she would land and have to recover for a second or 2 before taking off again! They all loved being outside and running around.... They would be out again today but the grass is soaking... 


It's Mouse and Chalk's gotcha day today! One year exactly since we got our first bunnies. I can't believe how fast it's gone! I remember the day we bought them home, in their little cardboard boxes that hopped all over the place.... And putting them in their new hutch that sat in our living room LOL. They were sooo tiny at 8 weeks old. I can't believe how much they've grown! And how cheeky they are! Mouse got her name because she was literally a frightened little mouse when we bought her home, but she's blossomed so well. She's not a big fan of being picked up, but she does love her noserubs, and she loves to jump on us if we're on the floor with her. She is SO cheeky, and will do almost anything to try and get on top of the TV unit, and the TV! To eat the wires!! Chalk was the confident brave one from the start, and she's stayed that way ever since. Although she has calmed down a lot now, and isn't as naughty as she used to be. Thank God! Either way, we couldn't live without these 2. Our first bunnies, and the ones that made us realise that we couldn't ever be without bunnies in our life from now on. They are both so special to us  :hearts:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2008)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 24, 2008)

Great pictures and videos. Your babies are so darn cute.

Maggie would look wonderful with all your babies.I think you should go put a hold on her.Or you can drop off all your Babies to me on your way to the States after all Canada and USA are on the same continent.

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

Sooo..... I finally entered my first ever PhotoPhiles Contest!! :shock::shock::shock:

Here is the actual entry:









And here is the rest of the 'photoshoot'...


'err, you have to be kidding, right?'







'hmm, I'll give it a try....'







'it will all be over soon, it will all be over soon.....'







'that's it! OFF with the hat!'







'I don't care how many oats you offer me, I'm NOT posing again....'







'ok, maybe I'll just get it over with...'







'right. and this is the LAST one!'







'Daaaaaddyyyyyyyy! Take me awaaaaaayyyyyy!'








And that's the whole thing LOL. She was ok, not actually as traumatised as she looked in the pictures! She came round very quickly with a few oats afterwards.....


----------



## Becca (Oct 26, 2008)

Awwh cute!

Where did you get your GIGANTIC run from?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 26, 2008)

The garden run? I used 4 boxes (or thereabouts) of NIC grids cable tied together- 2 high and about 50 or so long? It's in 2 halves that I just clip together so I can move it easily to cut the grass etc....

It's not predator-proof really so they are never outside alone in it- always supervised, and usually followed with a camera lol 

But I love giving them so much room to run about in- it's nearly the size of my whole garden and they just love to run round at top speed and do massive binkies. It's brilliant to see


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the Halloween pics, awesome! You guys did a great job with her!:bunnydance:

I love all your buns though, they are just precious!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 27, 2008)

Your bunnies are SPOILED! That garden pen is just gigantic! How did you get all your buns to get along? I can't even get my two to sit in the same room together...  All your buns are just precious! I love the "White Witch" too!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks you guys! 

Snowy's photoshoot was fun.... 

I didn't have a pumpkin- we didn't have the car at the weekend and I didn't fancy walking back from the supermarket carrying one, so I just drew on a grapefruit with a marker pen instead! :shock: I made the hat by colouring in a white piece of paper with a black marker pen (yeah, that took a while lol) and then made the boomstick by colouring in a pencil with the marker pen, and finding some really stemmy bits of hay and tieing them round the end with string! Steve thought I had completely lost it lol... 


kherrmann (sorry don't know your first name!), the bonding happened kinda unconventionally. They were all in the same room, and we used to have playtimes together, separated by a wooden barrier. Well, one day Snowy and Barney decided to hop over the barrier, and went into Mouse and Chalk's cage to play. Then from then, they all used to play together. There was the occasional scuffle, but they were always closely monitored and it was never too serious. If it was we'd just put them away again. Then when we moved, we built their cages adjoining, and they had even more time together, including in the giant pen in the garden! Then I just decided to try and move them in together, so I built a giant cage, and in they went! They got on fine, and actually got a lot closer. Snowy was never too close to Mouse and Chalk before, but now they will snuggle together and groom each other. It's so great to see all 4 of them cuddle, and eat together!

Actually, speaking of bonded bunnies, here are a couple of pictures I took the other night:


There's a Mouse in there somewhere, can you see her? :biggrin2:








Mouse? No, I haven't seen her.... Don't look here!







Oh, there she is! I swear, I had nothing to do with that. That was all Chalk...







Yes, it was me! I admit it! I squashed Mouse! Whatcha gonna do 'bout it?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Oct 28, 2008)

That last picture there is one of my new favourites of Chalky. It's rare to get a clear photo of her like that as she usually doesn't stay still!

Here is the link to her newest Infirmary thread, about the abscess I found on her yesterday:

 Chalk has another abscess 

Right now I'm taking comfort in the fact that she's still acting completely normal- eating (stuffing her face even), bouncing, pooping etc, and trying not to panic anymore. I say that after I cried my eyes out over it yesterday, but I feel a bit calmer today.

She's a little fighter and she certainly wont be letting a tiny abscess get in her way! That's what she says anyway....


----------



## Becca (Oct 28, 2008)

Awwh I love that last piccy


----------



## kherrmann3 (Oct 28, 2008)

Awww! All your buns are so cute!I wish I had enough room for bunches'o'bunnies! 

I'm Kelly, by the way :wave:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL! I hadn't seen these photos when I commented on Snowy feeling the abuse and begging Daddy to save her from the evil costume picture photo crazy mama! 

Poor Mouse is being squishied! :shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 5, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


>


SQQUUIIISSHH!!! Squishy-cuteness! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

ARGH! I just had a whole post written out and then accidentally pressed back!! :X:X:X:X

Anyway...

Hello! :wave:

I was going to start a new blog, since this one makes me feel really sad looking at how our bunnies used to be so happily bonded, and now they're not. But I couldn't think of a new name lol, so I'll use this one for the time being.

I need to take pics of their new setup, which I'll probably do either in a bit or tomorrow when there's light in the room. For now, we have some pictures of Mouse and Chalk!






































These are of them trying to pull banana chips out of my hand. They were going crazy for them!! 


MINE!























Oooh, yes please mummy!







I can has more?











Banana smell on your hand, yum!







HMMMPH!







That's more like it!












Kthnxbai!







Hey, that's not banana 








Barney and Snowy are out playing now so hopefully I can get some pics of them too


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

Also, I have a pic of Snowy's ear! It's looking loads better now....







It's always going to have sort of a little fold in it I think, but she seems fine with it now. I've noticed that when she's eating, sometimes she pulls just that one ear back, almost like someone tucking hair behind their ears lol, I guess to keep it out of the way? It's SO cute when she does that...I have to try and get a picture sometime...


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2008)

I don't mean to play favourites but I think Chalk is now my new top-of-the list bunny I want to steal from you.

Can I haz chalk? leaseplease:



Snowy is looking good, yay! I didn't even know a vet would bother stitching (I just typed stithithincg then) a rabbits ear, mine didn't bother when I had two different buns with ripped ears :?. He pretty much said it was impossible and too difficult!

I'm know this sounds cheesy and everyone says it but I love your blog and keep meaning to comment in here, but I'm so boring I don't know what to say. I think I need a muse, so Chalkykins needs to come and live here and inspire me .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I don't mean to play favourites but I think Chalk is now my new top-of-the list bunny I want to steal from you.
> 
> Can I haz chalk? leaseplease:
> 
> ...


Lol!! Erm..... no, Chalk stays here sorry! 

The first time that Snowy's ear was stitched, the vet that we saw at the out of hours clinic (who was great with rabbits) happens to be specialising in eyes and optical surgery, so is used to doing very precise operations. He sewed it up so beautifully, all tiny little butterfly stitches.... Then it got ripped out  The second lot of stitches are pretty good too though, although I don't like the vet that did them. She's not Clara, who has treated our buns all the way through, by the way. We took Mouse to this other vet (called Jenny) to have her nails trimmed on Tuesday, and she tried to lift Mouse up by the scruff of her neck :shock::shock::shock::X:X:X I gasped and grabbed Mouse back, and then held her myself for the rest of the nail-trimming..... I should have said something, but I was so upset....

Aaaaanyway, rambling here lol! Don't worry Michelle, I am exactly the same when it comes to blogs! I read them all the time, but I forget to comment, or don't know what to say.... 

Thanks for commenting on mine though! 


Barney and Snowy pictures are uploading now


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 27, 2008)

Wowee :shock: poor Snowy went through a lot with her stitches, aww .

I just now commented on a youstube video where someone picks a rbabit up by the scruff and says "Don't worry, this is how the mother rabbit would pick up her kits, it doesn't hurt them"! What an idiot :?, mother rabbits DON'T pick up their babies AT ALL sheesh. Scruffing any animal makes me angry. People stil pick cats and kittens up by the scruff and mother cats don't, they gently hold the whole neck in their mouths, not bite into the scruff. Grr at people!

I look forward to Barney and Snowy pics! Makes me think of Hamish and Cassidy if they hadn't died, so I can imagine what they would have looked like.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

I know, it makes me so angry. One of Steve's friends came round last year with his new girlfriend, who was really looking forward to meeting the rabbits because apparently she loved them and had loads of experience. I was holding Chalk in my arms and asked if she wanted to hold her. She grabbed Chalk by the scruff of the neck! Poor Chalk was terrified and just leapt onto the sofa which we were standing next to. Needless to say, she is now referred to as 'evil witch' lol!

I should clarify that the vet didn't actually lift her. She sort of lifted her halfway to move the towel underneath her, but her back feet were still on the floor of the carrier. Even so though, poor Mouse was already stressed as I'd had to walk up there with the carrier! :X

Photobucket is slloooooooooow! But I promise pics soon.... Poor Cassidy and Hamish, I miss their pictures....  I'm so sorry you lost them...:hug:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 27, 2008)

Here are Barney and Snowyyyyyy pictures as promised!

First up, a picture of me and Barney. Yes, he was perfectly happy to smoosh next to me for pets and noserubs  I was actually going to take a picture of Snowy who was off in front of me when he appeared at my side...







Snowy!












BYE!







Helloo!






Do you mind? I'm in the shower!







Snowy's out of focus here sadly, but look at angry Chalk in the background :







Pretty bunny 







Blurry but still of beautiful Snowy 







Same picture of me and Barney sort of, but without the flash:







Mmm, nomminess!




















That's it for now! I have more pictures of Barney and me but I took them on a different camera as that was what was handy at the time so I'll have to upload them separately lol...


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

YAY lots and lots of pictures 

Poor Snowy, still such a beautiful bunnny! Those pictures of you and Barney are really sweet!

But to be honest I think you should send Barney to me, sooo sweet!!

Beccccaaaa -x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks Becca! 

Ummm, no you can't have Barney!  I don't know what I would do without my fluffy cuddly boy! He's the only bun who will snuggle with me!

I have a video of him getting noserubs and nudging my hand for them, I need to upload it and then I'll post it here.... I also have pics of him 'bowing down' for noserubs lol...


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

Awwh, can't wait to see the video!

And what a shame, I'll have to have Mouse instead then...

Becccaaa -x


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Awwh, can't wait to see the video!
> 
> And what a shame, I'll have to have Mouse instead then...
> 
> Becccaaa -x


If you come near us I'll have to set Barney the guard-bunny on you!! :biggrin2:


----------



## Becca (Nov 28, 2008)

hehe bless him!!

Becccaaa -x


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww, Barney and Snowy are such little loves! ^_^ I want a cuddle bun!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks!  Snowy isn't a love bun though lol.... She likes noserubs only sometimes. She struggles like a crazy thing when you pick her up but she does eventually settle down and like a cuddle, but she pretends not to! 

I just tried to upload the video but it's over 100MB and stupid photobucket wont take it! :X I'm going to have to do some fiddling in iMovie if I can remember how to use it lol...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

The video is finally uploading, YAY!

I also found some pics of me and Barney exchanging noserubs the other night too....


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Aww! Barney bonding!  He is so cute!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

WOOHOO!

The video uploaded!! 

It's only about a minute and a half long, and features Miss Snowy nomming and nudging the camera, and Mr Barney receiving noserubs and nudging my hand!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Cute Snowy nose!  Is that her sniffing the camera I hear? It sounds like it 

I like Barney nudging your hand when you put it down. He's like, "MOM! Don't stop my nose rubbies!"  CUTE! I want your bunnies!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Nov 28, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Cute Snowy nose!  Is that her sniffing the camera I hear? It sounds like it
> 
> I like Barney nudging your hand when you put it down. He's like, "MOM! Don't stop my nose rubbies!"  CUTE! I want your bunnies!


Yeah that's Snowy lol! She's very curious when she wants to be... She's seeming a lot more happy and cute recently too lol... 

Barney always does that with the noserubs... I can rub his nose for a good hour sometimes and he just wont get bored of it! My arm'll be falling off and he'll still be going 'oi! You best not stop!' 

We've just ordered them a new cardboard castle- it arrived the other day and I put it up tonight. PICS UPLOADING!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Nov 28, 2008)

Ooo! Bunneh castle! You have spoiled fur-babies!


----------



## Becca (Dec 1, 2008)

Cool can't wait to see bunny cstle pictures!!

That video was adorable!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

For some reason I dont have the energy to type much tonight and I'm in a horrid mood because I can't get comfortable on the sofa :? It's really annoying me!!! :grumpy:


But, here are the pictures! First up, the entry to the Photo Philes contest:

I was Santa's Little Helper, but I QUIT!!!








And here's the rest of the shoot with Barney:


(probably should have entered one of these actually.... oh well!)


















I said, NO!!






I'll eat my hat....






So will Chalk- this is her actually breaking the hat!






No, mummy! I don't want to be an Elf!!






Grrrr....






Ok, but you'd better be quick!







There you go Kelly! 


And I have castle pics as well.... Will post them shortly


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

It's about time for some Christmas cuteness of yours!  I've been waiting all day! They are SOOO CUTE!  Oh, and irritated, don't forget irritated!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

Castle pics!!!

Chalk checking out the castle:































Doing the baby walk to see if it's safe...































:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 1, 2008)

... and on this episode of MTV's "Cribs", we get a tour of Mouse & Chalk's pimpin' new cardboard castle!

I swear, that one picture of Mouse peeking through the hole looks like she would be saying, "This is mah room. 'dis where da magic happens!" lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> It's about time for some Christmas cuteness of yours!  I've been waiting all day! They are SOOO CUTE!  Oh, and irritated, don't forget irritated!


Lol, sorry! :hiding: 

I've actually had the reply box open all day but I kept getting distracted by other threads, and having to scrub the kitchen floor :? And going to get our Christmas tree!! YAY!!:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 1, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> ... and on this episode of MTV's "Cribs", we get a tour of Mouse & Chalk's pimpin' new cardboard castle!
> 
> I swear, that one picture of Mouse peeking through the hole looks like she would be saying, "This is mah room. 'dis where da magic happens!" lol


LOL!!!!

At the time it was more like the end bit 'ok, so now you've seen mah Crib, it's time to LEAVE! BAI!'


----------



## Becca (Dec 2, 2008)

WOAHH That castle is super! I want it! But the bunnies are already getting the Maze Haven from my nan for me (it was on my Christmas list LOL).

It's a shame becuase they will have to go in it by themselves whereas yours go in, in pairs 
*Calls Mum to get Dippy neutered*


Great Pics :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 4, 2008)

That castle is awesome! I can't wait until we live somewhere big enough that the bunnies can have a castle. They would love it. The picture of Chalkie's little butt and tail going in the castle is so cute.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 4, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> That castle is awesome! I can't wait until we live somewhere big enough that the bunnies can have a castle. They would love it. The picture of Chalkie's little butt and tail going in the castle is so cute.


Hehe thanks! 

The castle is now out of reach for the moment though... I picked it up earlier and looked in the bottom- you couldn't see the bottom for about 5 million poos that were in it! :shock: And it was soggy with pee.... It's stunk out the living room all day lol..... :?

Naughty territorial bunnies! :X


----------



## Becca (Dec 7, 2008)

URRGGGH Lovely


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

Lol, no, it really wasn't!!! 

I've got the cutest pictures ever to upload....... They'll be up soon!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Cutest pictures ever?! Load faster! Eee!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Cutest pictures ever?! Load faster! Eee!


I'm trying, but photobucket HATES me tonight!!! :cry1: It's like, slower than a snail!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

I had problems with that earlier... I had to load up, like, 50 pictures from the zoo  Photo Bucket did not like that!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

WOOHOO! They uploaded!!! :bunnydance:


So, yesterday morning, Steve told me to come downstairs *very* quietly to see Chalk. I didn't do it as quietly as I should have, because she moved, but I did manage to get some pics of her, she'd made a nest!!!!  Sooooo cute!


The nest:










In the nest, trying to eat the hay surrounding her!









What? I'm comfy!









Empty nest:









Cute pics:


























There's more to come, inlcuding the cutest picture of Mouse (but sadly slightly out of focus) EVER!!!!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

OMG! That is the cutest nest ever! She looks like a little sparrow in a nest!  So adorable!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> OMG! That is the cutest nest ever! She looks like a little sparrow in a nest!  So adorable!


Lol! Thanks!  She actually was snuggled into it properly, and all you could see were the tips of her ears lol! But I woke her up lifting the lid of the cage to take a picture


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

Ok, cute Mouse pictures!!! 

:biggrin2:

After a yawn:







Out of focus, but look at the bunny tongue! 







Now, could she look any more disapproving?

























:biggrin2:


Coming next.... All I want for Christmas!!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

All I want for Christmas.....

Is a Chalk, under the tree! :biggrin2:




















Ooooh, what's this?



















And that's my bunny update for tonight!  Tomorrow, I shall get pics of SnowBarn!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

For me? You shouldn't have! I love my Chalk present, thank you .



Chalk is so so so so so so so so cuuuuute! :inlove: I love tyhe 3rd picture down espcially, those ears and then those little round poos off to the side .


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> For me? You shouldn't have! I love my Chalk present, thank you .


Noooo, she's MY pirate bunneh!!!  You can have the other 'presents' she left, LOL!! :biggrin2:

The floor there is fithy, but the thing is I'd cleared that up a few hours before! It's where the other half of the cage used to be when they were bonded, so they all seem to think it's their territory lol.... There's a litter tray in the corner, but they wont use it! :X


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 7, 2008)

It's not flithy, it's rabbity! I think we are all paranoid on here that everyone else will think we are messy when we all have the same sort of messes . Sakuras' room is much worse than anything your pictures show, trust me .

Hmm, I wonder if I could get DNA from Chalks 'presents' and clone her? :idea


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 7, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> It's not flithy, it's rabbity! I think we are all paranoid on here that everyone else will think we are messy when we all have the same sort of messes . Sakuras' room is much worse than anything your pictures show, trust me .
> 
> Hmm, I wonder if I could get DNA from Chalks 'presents' and clone her? :idea


LOL! I will HAPPILY send them all to you so you can find out..... Although the shipping costs for that many 'presents' would be huge! :shock: 

:laughsmiley:


I know what you mean though, I'm always paranoid that people will think I don't clean them out or something! But in reality, I spend all day running after them! :sweep And then I just get sick of the never-ending saga of sweep-up-poops-more-poops-are-pooped lol! :X


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, I am so lucky that Toby is very good with his poo habits. The corner near his litter pan gets stray litter all over the floor, though. Your house never looks messy, though! It looks good to me!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Wow, I am so lucky that Toby is very good with his poo habits. The corner near his litter pan gets stray litter all over the floor, though. Your house never looks messy, though! It looks good to me!


That's because I only show the tidy bits LOL!  It has been a state, but I've been trying to keep the living room at least and the kitchen tidy.... It makes me really depressed to live in clutter although I'm not great at keeping it tidy..... :?

They all used to at least go in their cage (if not always the litter tray lol) when they lived together! But since they randomly unbonded, the Poo Wars are on! Everytime they're out, they poop all over the floor, and then the other pair come out and do the same, lol.... 


Got pics of Snowy and Barney though!  Will upload shortly! Snowy got a scratch on her nose last night  Mouse managed to get her through the double barrier :X I've fixed it now, and Snowy's nose is cleaned up and fine, but you can see it in the pics. Just so you didn't think I just left it....


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

Just wanted to post this video of Chalkie in her little nesty!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 9, 2008)

Aww! That is adorable! She does look like a little sparrow! 

Poor Snowy, though. She just can't get a break! I wonder what happened to tick the other two off so much?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! That is adorable! She does look like a little sparrow!
> 
> Poor Snowy, though. She just can't get a break! I wonder what happened to tick the other two off so much?


I have no idea! My friend said that maybe she said something about their mum lol..... Poor Snowy 

Saying that, they do seem so happy in their pairs. I don't feel as sad about it anymore....

Chalk is like a little sparrow! She's been in that nest all day lol! 


I changed the name of my blog as well..... Sorry for any confusion anyone who reads it regularly, but I felt like a change!


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the new name. 

Here is this. I think you can use this right now. I just read this in Dear Abby and thought I would share. 

"Remember that friendships can have a life of their own and vary in intensity over time."


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Love the new name.
> 
> Here is this. I think you can use this right now. I just read this in Dear Abby and thought I would share.
> 
> "Remember that friendships can have a life of their own and vary in intensity over time."


:hug: Thank you!

That quote is soo true, on a multitude of levels too. If you asked me to elaborate I could write for years lol.... 

It's funny because I had been thinking about friendships earlier and talking about it over dinner with my mum....


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm interested in your thoughts on friendship, it's something I have been thinking about a lot this week.

I know this is a bunny blog, but I was interested, what do you think of friendship and what does it mean to you?

I'm one of those types who gets attached to a new friend very quickly, argue lots and make up, and think they are the bees knees one minute and a total cow the next , tell them everything and talk way too much, and worry about them when they are absent. When I have a friend I like to stick with them forever and love them very much. I know I say on here I have no friends a lot but there is James, we've known eachother since we were 11, but ours is a bit of a strained friendship over the last year due to his feelings for me changing so it's been sad.

P.S How is Snowy lately, is her ear growing fur back over the cut yet?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

Ok, so here is a stupidly long reply! Sorry, but it was hard to answer conscicely! 

Friendship means everything to me. I love the phrase 'friends are the family that you choose'. I think it's so true.

I've had a lot of friends that have come and gone, and I've had some friends that I've stuck with even though they were bad, bullied me even (this was at school but they have a lot to answer for re my lack of confidence lol) but I still refused to say a bad word about them. If I consider someone a good friend I refuse to hear or say a bad word about them! Even to Steve, or my mum, who I tell everything to. The thing is, I'm REALLY shy talking to people I don't know- even with my closest friends I'm scared of calling/texting them etc.... I will hardly ever be the first person to start a conversation on MSN, because I am just super-shy. I get a lot better once I get to know someone and feel comfortable, but still with some of my oldest friends I am still so scared of saying 'hi' :? I think that sometimes people mistake it for rudeness, which breaks my heart, because it's totally the opposite of how I feel, lol. I actually am always so grateful for anyone wanting to be my friend! 

One thing I've learnt over the past year or so especially is that there are those who will ALWAYS be there no matter what you go through, and there are those who are 'fairweather friends'. Our group is about 15 people roughly, and I'm closer to some than others. Some of them I only see/speak to when I'm out etc, and to a certain extent they are 'fairweather friends' because I don't talk to them when times are bad- not that they ignore me but it's sort of a mutual thing that we aren't that close... ANYWAY lol... there are a handful of people in my group (mostly the girls) who I know I can always count on. Specifically my 2 best friends, R and S, I have been friends with since I was 16- which is nearly 9 years now (Gosh I'm old!) They are friends that I have been through rough times with- had fall-outs, been annoyed with, I've annoyed them, there have been times when we weren't as close, etc, but they have always been there. 

The part of the quote that Ali posted 'vary in intensity over time' applies here, because there have been periods when we havent been as close as we should have been, for whatever reason, but we always come back to each other. We know that we can always depend on each other. I can not see some friends for ages, meet up with them and run out of conversation, or not know how to be. When I see/speak to R, no matter how long since we spoke, it always ends up being an hour at the very least, and I always end up in hysterics and teling her stuff that I think to myself but don't tell anyone. That's true friendship to me. Sure, she didn't rush round when I had my operations (she was pregnant and on the other side of town lol) but I knew that she was always there, and would always care. Same with S. She text me every single day to ask how I was doing, did I need anything from the shops, did I want company, etc etc. I turned her down a lot because I felt so crappy, but she understood and just kept being there. That meant the world to me. 

On the other hand, there was another friend, L, who I had been really close to for about 18months, to the same level. We did so much together! Out partying all the time, getting drunk, having fun and telling each other everything. We would speak every day, wherever one went, the other would follow, etc etc. When I went into hospital, she dropped me like a hot potato. Literally, overnight. Whilst S was dropping everything to come round and see me after I was out of hospital, she was texting me saying she was out drinking with another friend of ours, but she 'felt sorry for me'. Then I didn't hear from her for weeks- because she was out partying with another friend that she had decided was her favourite! That was pretty much the end of our friendship, although I didn't want to admit it for a long time. I only realised recently when she dropped S for no apparent reason, with no excuse- just stopped talking to her. They were supposed to move in together, but L made some excuse about not wanting to live with friends- whilst all the while planning to move in with another friend who was now 'flavour of the month'. She has now completely dropped us all for her, blocked us from her Facebook, invited all the guys of the group to her housewarming but not us, etc etc. I had to tell her the other week why I was so mad at her because she thought that everything was just ok between us. I must admit, I was totally upset at the time because she was such a good friend, and I didn't want to lose her. Now I see that she was never the friend I thought she was, and I just feel taken in by her and stupid for trusting her. It makes me appreciate the friends I do have even more, and I know I am so lucky to have them!


Ok, so this has turned into the longest post ever, bet you're sorry you asked now lol! 

I must also say that all these friends were in real-life.... Since being on the forum I'm beginning to discover that you can have friends all over the world as well- people you've never met before but can trust, and talk to. It's opened up a whole new world of friendship for me.... although I am still so shy lol, luckily all the friends I've made so far have reached out to me, because I couldn't do it myself! I hate being so shy and scared of talking to people


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 9, 2008)

Jen, is Chalk stretching her butt in the first picture with the Christmas tree? It looks like she is! So cute! Rory does it a lot too :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Jen, is Chalk stretching her butt in the first picture with the Christmas tree? It looks like she is! So cute! Rory does it a lot too :biggrin2:


LOL! She was fast asleep but she has bunny radar which detects the switching on of a camera at 100 paces- so basically she woke up just as I started to take pictures lol!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm not sorry I asked at all! I love reading long posts when I have my glasses on . That was really interesting and I'm glad you've got at least one awesome friend that sticks with you through everything. That fiar-weather friend sounds hurtful.

I didn't realise you were that shy, on MSN, I figured you weren't that keen on saying hello though. I'm not very brave either and wait for other people.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 9, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> I'm not sorry I asked at all! I love reading long posts when I have my glasses on . That was really interesting and I'm glad you've got at least one awesome friend that sticks with you through everything. That fiar-weather friend sounds hurtful.
> 
> I didn't realise you were that shy, on MSN, I figured you weren't that keen on saying hello though. I'm not very brave either and wait for other people.


Lol! No, I really am that shy lol.... My friend R (I shortened their names just in case, for their sakes lol) is 8 months pregnant and had to go for a scan today as a 'precaution'. So I sat waiting for her to call about it all afternoon, worrying. (Basically, they thought the baby might be too big, and she was terrified that there may be something wrong with her, or that they might say she was too big for a homebirth and make her go into hospital.) I finally gave in at 7pm and called her... I didn't want to call her before in case I would be bothering her lol :? I have known her for 9 years!!! As I was calling I was SO nervous- my heart was thudding, I felt sick...all because I was calling someone lol.... My best friend and I'm scared to call her! 

Yeah.... it's crazy I know.... She knows that I'm scared of stuff like that but if she knew the extent she'd tell me to pull myself together lol!


----------



## Raspberry82 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi jen! I adore that video of Chalk in her little birdy nest.. that is so amazing! *dies of too much cuteness*

Getting sick sure is an effective way of finding out who your real friends are! All of my fairweather friends dissipeared pretty quick when I stopped going out and partying due to health stuff and had to focus on getting better. But it makes me appreciate the few long lasting friends that stuck around through it all even more. I was thinking about friendships in my life recently, too.. Just a couple months ago I split ways with my best friend of 16 years.. she got permanently stuck in a very bad spiral.. so it was time to let go and love her just from a distance.

It's always fun making new friends though! :biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you! Yeah it really does make you appreciate the good friends you have.... I am very thankful for them  

I just thought I should mention in here that Snowy is going to the vets in a bit! It's occurred to us that her stitches haven't dissolved in her ear.... It's been 2 1/2 weeks now I think? Not entirely sure.... We don't know whether maybe they are the non-dissolving kind, and nobody told us :?, or they are the dissolving kind, but are taking a while to dissolve? Strange.... so we're going back in about an hour or so to get it checked out.... Her ear does look great though! Healed really nicely and doesnt' appear to be bothering her at all.... PLUS!!! Her wound/abscess thing is totally healed! WOOHOO! :bunnydance:


I'll update later what happened.... and I also have the cutest videos of the bunnies getting banana treats


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

The stitches could be the dissolving kind, but being that they are in Snowy's ear, I don't think they will break down much. If I remember correctly, dissolving stitches need to be moist and warm to break-down. Ears aren't really all that "moist" inside. 

Sometimes, even when they are in the most opportune places (abdomen) they don't dissolve completely. I had a stitch come out of my appendix scar about seven years AFTER the surgery! They were the dissolving kind!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

We went to the vet! She said the same thing about them taking ages to dissolve.... However they were on a scab that was loose, came off and the stitches are out now. The ear is healed up really well! Almost good as new!  Her wound under near her bottom end is all totally healed as well.....  She said we've done a brilliant job and she's amazed that she's healed as well as she has done...

I shouted at her though! :shock: Well, not proper yelling, but she put her hand round Snowy's shoulders, and started to lift her that way, almost by the scruff of her neck, and remembering the way she'd lifted Mouse before, I cut straight in with 'Sorry, I'm really not happy with the way you're handling her. She gets very stressed anyway and is liable to kick. She needs to be picked up properly' 

She just said 'that's fine, sorry!' But Steve said she looked terrified..... the rest of the exam was fine and she held her properly  She wont mess with my bunnies again! She's not Clara, she's another vet that works there sometimes..... I'm not so keen on her, but then again she stitched Snowy's ear and did a really good job.....Hopefully that's taken care of!

Mouse and Chalk go in for their booster vaccinations on Monday. They're a couple of weeks late, because Clara wanted to make sure that Chalk was completely recovered from her op before doing them. I would never normally slip with them, but the vet didn't think it would be too much of a risk- especially given their indoor bunnies... I forget which one we're doing first, but when they had their VHD last year, they both got a sore paw from them! I've found it's a common side effect online. They were fine after about 24 hours, but the whole day they just sat there holding their paws and looking sad!  


I should get off my bum and post the pictures I promised the other day really... plus videos thatI made earlier!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> I should get off my bum and post the pictures I promised the other day really... plus videos thatI made earlier!


:yeahthat: Hehe!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm up....off my bum.....Sort of! 

Here is a video of Mouse and Chalk getting banana chips! :biggrin2: Notice The Script playing in the background again, and silly Mouse being scared! 





I have one of Barney and Snowy getting treats too but it's like 6MB too long for Photobucket.... GRRRRRRRRRR! :grumpy:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Aww! Cute video, Jen! 

I like the look on Chalk's face after Mouse takes the banana chip. She looks confuzzled! lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Aww! Cute video, Jen!
> 
> I like the look on Chalk's face after Mouse takes the banana chip. She looks confuzzled! lol


LOL! I know! Whoever gets the first banana chip tries to steal the other buns.... It's so funny... That's why I tried to distract her with a shoulder rub, because otherwise they literally will steal it out of each other's mouth and run off with it!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 10, 2008)

Snowy and Barney's video is crappy quality because I had to compress it, but here it is anyway! 







Enjoy! I'm off to bed lol! :biggrin2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice video! Happy nom-mage! Snowy's ear looks better. It's kind of sad that it is still kinked, but it looks cute on her!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Dec 11, 2008)

Jen, I'm so glad Snowy's healing well! And kudos for standing up for Snowy when the vet was handling her improperly, I know it can be hard to speak out because you don't want to offend anyone. I think what you said was perfect because you made it clear what was wrong and why, and were polite and non-threatening. Way to go!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

Snowy was so funny! That is what Sakura does with treats, I'm calling her name and she's looking every which way except for where my hand and the treat are, sniffng and being a silly bunner lol! 

Sakura: "Is it on the floor? I smell it! Where is it?" 

Me "Oi Sakura, up here! No not that way, to the left, no, up a bit - oh sheesh I'll just stick it on the floor"


Snowly is looking wonderful, she's such a pretty girl :inlove:, and Barney makes the perfect handsome hubby.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Dec 11, 2008)

*NZminilops wrote: *


> Snowy was so funny! That is what Sakura does with treats, I'm calling her name and she's looking every which way except for where my hand and the treat are, sniffng and being a silly bunner lol!
> 
> Sakura: "Is it on the floor? I smell it! Where is it?"
> 
> Me "Oi Sakura, up here! No not that way, to the left, no, up a bit - oh sheesh I'll just stick it on the floor"


I bet if we just threw the treat in any random direction, they'd find it, but if you hand it to them, they look around EVERYWHERE. Talk about miscommunications!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 11, 2008)

LOL! She does this a lot actually... She'll be smooshed against the bars asking for treats, but when you put it in she'll take a while to realise it's there.... Last night she point blank refused a treat from me because I'd given one to Mouse and Chalk first and she could obviously smell them on my hands- because she took it from Steve immediately lol!  Cheeky fussy bunny!


Here are some pictures of her tonight:









From the  thread  I posted in the main forum:







As a lion- RRROOOOAAAAARRRRR!!!









'Normal Snowy'















You can see her ear a bit in these pics- It's a bit pink looking, but then so is her skin. There is a tiny kink, but on the hwole it's a pretty good recovery! 
















:biggrin2:


Chalkie pics to come!


----------



## NZminilops (Dec 11, 2008)

She's so beautiful :inlove:, and her ear looks wonderful! It really looks so much better.

She sounds like a funny little madam :tongue. Sakura is always playing dumb when it comes to finding treats. She snuffles and snarffles around and looks all wild and bug eyed, meanwhile the treat is less than an inch away from her nose.


I'm delaying the housework just to sit here and wait for Chalk pics... :waiting:.


----------

